# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Yafe - Albino Carpet - FINAL - Progression Thread

## dakski

All, 

If you've been following along, Yafe has had a tough go of it since we got him. 

Shipping delays: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Carpet-Python

Full Blown Respiratory Infection within 2 days of being with us: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ression-Thread

He's on the road to recovery, and I am optimistically starting this thread, for when I close the above one and Yafe is 100% healthy, eating, and ready to have a happy, healthy, life, with me and SunshineWalker.

----------

BlueOrleans1290 (01-06-2023),*Bogertophis* (10-22-2018),caravaggiooo (11-28-2018),_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-22-2018),e_nigma (01-27-2019),Igotsmallballs (07-26-2020),Maximus (03-17-2021),_Prognathodon_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## dakski

Well, Yafe has eaten, and gotten a clean bill of health from the vet. 

Time to start adding to this thread! Finally!

I'll post some pictures soon, but below is a link to a video of him home from the vet and "cleared for duty!"

*​Link of a happy and healthy Yafe: https://streamable.com/f6ma2*

----------

_Avsha531_ (11-27-2018),BlueOrleans1290 (01-06-2023),*Bogertophis* (11-27-2018),_Dianne_ (11-27-2018),e_nigma (01-27-2019),_MR Snakes_ (12-08-2018),_zina10_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## zina10

So happy for you all  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## JRLongton

Wait, he got a *clean bill* of health? Are you saying that the RI is done and gone?

That would be wonderful!

If that is explained in the video I apologize as I'm at work and can't watch it now.

----------


## RickyNY

Yafe I'm proud of you, I know you can't read or understand this words but you are a fighter, you never gave up... neither did your dad and mom  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe I'm proud of you, I know you can't read or understand this words but you are a fighter, you never gave up... neither did your dad and mom


Thanks RickyNY, that means a lot to all of us. 

Yafe did not give up; he did not quit. That RI was a real pain in the you know what. It got better, then worse, then better, then much worse, etc. It kept knocking him down, but he kept fighting back. I really respected that. 

He didn't eat for 8 weeks and lost 5 grams the whole time - from 120G to 115G. That gave me hope. 

Lots of other little things gave me hope. 

His movements and grip on me got calmer and easier, even if he still sounded bad. He seemed more alert and active. He was feeling better and fighting harder even he didn't sound it. He began spending more time with his head down when he rested and less time with it elevated against the tank corners/walls. When I disinfected the tank (regularly) I was finding fewer and fewer mucus streaks on the tank walls, etc. As discouraging as it was at times, and as down as I got, and as ready as others' were to quit on him, I wasn't. I kept asking him to give me a sign, anything, to keep fighting with him. He always did. 

He's my buddy. We are going to be buddies for a long time. This is going to be a distant memory and when he's big and strong we can laugh about it together.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-27-2018),_Dianne_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

You did a amazing job Dakski, that's for sure. And you have now become our resident RI specialist!  :Good Job: 
Not wishing any snake a RI, but if it happens, you will be the guy to get in touch with for tips and support.  :Salute:

----------

_dakski_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## dakski

> You did a amazing job Dakski, that's for sure. And you have now become our resident RI specialist! 
> Not wishing any snake a RI, but if it happens, you will be the guy to get in touch with for tips and support.


If you say so!

Seriously. I did learn a lot. Happy to help anyone I can with what I’ve learned.

----------


## Bogertophis

I couldn't be happier for you & Yafe most of all!  Way To Go!!!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Great news!  So glad to hear the vet gave him a clean bill of health.  :Smile:

----------


## dakski

> Wait, he got a *clean bill* of health? Are you saying that the RI is done and gone?
> 
> That would be wonderful!
> 
> If that is explained in the video I apologize as I'm at work and can't watch it now.





> Great news!  So glad to hear the vet gave him a clean bill of health.


I want to be really clear here.

He is currently symptom free, he ate Saturday, he's held down the meal, and he is looking and acting like a normal snake!

Having said that, the vet is open the possibility (with low probability) that symptoms return, but that it's likely just residual gunk that needs to clear out. She doesn't think even that happens at this point. She thinks we were dealing with a difficult and resistant RI. 

She believes the bacteria is dead and that he will be fine now, especially if he keeps eating and has energy and his immune system is/continue to recover. 

On the odd chance his symptoms return, and persist, she will re-culture, and we will re-evaluate. She refuses, will not even consider, more antibiotics now, as a preventative measure, as he's had more than enough already. 

So, bottom line, he should be fine from here on out and looks and sounds great and is eating. However, there is a little room for things to get worse again. 

So, "clean bill of health" may have been an overstatement, but could also be completely accurate. I just don't want to mislead anyone. I am feeling great about him right now and will feel even better if he eats Thursday night (two nights from now). 

Having said all that, I do feel it was time to move on to this thread and start his progression thread as he eats, grows, sheds, etc. and (hopefully) continues to live a happy and healthy life with us.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-28-2018),_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-28-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Congrats all around ... 

well done

----------

_dakski_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Im going with the positive thinking mantra....hes symptom free, so he is healthy.  :Very Happy:  

He couldnt ask for better advocates than you and Katie, so I choose to believe the worst is behind all 3 of you. 💜

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-28-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Congrats all around ... 
> 
> well done


Thanks bro. Your support every step of the way helped a lot! Much love and appreciation brother. 




> Im going with the positive thinking mantra....hes symptom free, so he is healthy.  
> 
> He couldnt ask for better advocates than you and Katie, so I choose to believe the worst is behind all 3 of you. 💜


Dianne, 

I agree. Positive thinking is the way to go. 

It means a lot that you, and others here, have said what great advocates and what a great job we did for Yafe. I think so too, but I don't think too much about it. He's a cool guy and in his own way, he appreciates it and he's been kind right back at us. He's had so many opportunities to be difficult or nippy or unpleasant, and he hasn't been any of those things. Not that I would have held that against him, but I can tell, he's a kind soul. He deserved the love and care and as I said earlier, we are going to be buddies for a long time. 

I am just glad this is over. I've been so focused on it and wrapped up so tight and so anxious about it. It will be nice to take a deep breath and just watch the poor guy eat and grow and enjoy life.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## dakski

Okay, today Yafe seemed calm and docile and is still flicking his tongue. However, he is popping a little bit and when I took him out for a quick once over, he did a few muscle "squeezes" on my arm when he had, what appeared to be, a particularly uncomfortable, pop/clearing out of gunk. 

He is resting comfortably in his tank now and his head is level and not up or elevated. Good signs. 

The vet said he can have symptoms for a while after the bacteria is gone and not to worry over minor symptoms unless things really regress and for a while. She doesn't want to introduce anymore antibiotics right now anyway. 

I was planning to offer food again tomorrow (5 days from last feed, a 9G hopper - a very small meal for him). However, I've decided food is good and can only give him strength. So I am offering a, still, small meal, tonight, but not as small. I normal meal for him is a 15G or so weaned mouse. I will offer a 12G or so hopper tonight and see if he takes it. I do not plan on feeding every 4 days normally, but these are extenuating circumstances. Food = nourishment and strength and can only help him get better. I also don't want to risk symptoms getting worse before he gets more nutrients and strength and potentially does not eat again. 

I'll keep everyone posted. I am very optimistic he will eat tonight.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-28-2018),_ckuhn003_ (11-28-2018),_Dianne_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Okay, today Yafe seemed calm and docile and is still flicking his tongue. However, he is popping a little bit and when I took him out for a quick once over, he did a few muscle "squeezes" on my arm when he had, what appeared to be, a particularly uncomfortable, pop/clearing out of gunk. 
> 
> He is resting comfortably in his tank now and his head is level and not up or elevated. Good signs. 
> 
> The vet said he can have symptoms for a while after the bacteria is gone and not to worry over minor symptoms unless things really regress and for a while. She doesn't want to introduce anymore antibiotics right now anyway. 
> 
> I was planning to offer food again tomorrow (5 days from last feed, a 9G hopper - a very small meal for him). However, I've decided food is good and can only give him strength. So I am offering a, still, small meal, tonight, but not as small. I normal meal for him is a 15G or so weaned mouse. I will offer a 12G or so hopper tonight and see if he takes it. I do not plan on feeding every 4 days normally, but these are extenuating circumstances. Food = nourishment and strength and can only help him get better. I also don't want to risk symptoms getting worse before he gets more nutrients and strength and potentially does not eat again. 
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted. I am very optimistic he will eat tonight.


That's what I'd do too...lighter fare & a little closer together...he really does need to build up his strength now.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## dakski

Well, today is going from bad to worse regarding Yafe. 

Not only was he symptomatic again this afternoon, but he refused his meal tonight as well. 

I offered and he seemed super interested, but no strike. I left it for about twenty minutes, but no dice. 

I took it out, re-warmed it, and re-offered. Again, clear interest, but no strike. I left it again, for an hour and he sat, 1/2 inch away, eyeing it the whole time, but never took it. 

Finally, I removed it. I'll offer again Sunday when everyone else eats (4 days from now). 

"Okay Dave, deep breathes. It's one day. He had a decent meal 4 days ago. He's still flicking his tongue and he's resting with his head down. No noticeable mucus, no wheezing, no snot bubbles, etc. STAY CALM and wait this out. Things could get better or worse, but worrying about it isn't helping at all. The vet said give it a couple of weeks and that she doesn't want to do anything before then. The bacteria can be gone, but it can still take time for everything to clear out. DEEP BREATHES. You are doing everything you can for him."

 :Worry:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-28-2018),_Dianne_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so sorry, that is discouraging.  But you only fed him 4 days ago, after HOW LONG with no food?  So his stomach might need a slower start, now that I think 
about it.  Still, I didn't want to hear about his symptoms coming back, no matter how minor... :Disbelief:  that truly stinks.   :Frustrated: 
(starting this thread may have jinxed it?)

----------

_Dianne_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I'm so sorry, that is discouraging.  But you only fed him 4 days ago, after HOW LONG with no food?  So his stomach might need a slower start, now that I think 
> about it.  Still, I didn't want to hear about his symptoms coming back, no matter how minor... that truly stinks.  
> (starting this thread may have jinxed it?)


Thanks Bogertophis. 

Yeah, not pleased about the symptoms. DEEP BREATHES. I'll offer food Sunday, and in the meantime, keep the temps dialed in (what else is new) and humidity closer to 65-70% (which I've been doing) as opposed to 55-65%, which is normal for him. I am hoping the higher humidity helps clear out what's left. Again, holding on to the positives; tongue flicks, good activity levels, head flat and not elevated, no noticeable mucus, no wheezing, he did eat 4 days ago and for the first time in 8 weeks, etc. Overall, things are looking up.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-29-2018),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Thanks Bogertophis. 
> 
> Yeah, not pleased about the symptoms. DEEP BREATHES. I'll offer food Sunday, and in the meantime, keep the temps dialed in (what else is new) and humidity closer to 65-70% (which I've been doing) as opposed to 55-65%, which is normal for him. I am hoping the higher humidity helps clear out what's left. Again, holding on to the positives; tongue flicks, good activity levels, head flat and not elevated, no noticeable mucus, no wheezing, he did eat 4 days ago and for the first time in 8 weeks, etc. Overall, things are looking up.


When Ive had snakes go an extended period without food, I will often offer smaller prey and sometimes allow a little extra time in between...say every 10 days instead of every 7 for hatchlings/neonates.  I did this with Merlin (Solomon Island) when I first got him.  I had a very difficult time getting him to feed because he was wild caught.  Hes the only snake Ive had to resort to assist feeding in 27 years of keeping snakes.  Granted this was more stressful for both of us, but I felt he needed the time in between to digest and recuperate.  Ive also done this with Eli (normal bp) when he has gone on extended fasts, offering mice before moving back up to rats.  Its the same practice with neglected fur babies, small meals to prevent regurgitation and to allow their shrunken stomach to adjust to food again. 

I think the RI and treatments have probably taken quite the toll on little Yafe...not to mention you and Katie.  Since he just ate after an extended fast for his age/size, he may need a bit more down time.  Keep up the great care you are providing, keep the faith, and try again in a few days.  Im rooting for all of you to make it through this healthy, happy, and soon to be stress free.  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-29-2018),_dakski_ (11-29-2018),_zina10_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## zina10

While it is true that Carpet Pythons are not Ball Pythons, they do still stress. 

Just look at what Yafe has been through since leaving his former home. 

He had just gotten "used to" the routine (yet stressful) daily treatments. So perhaps he felt just comfortable enough to finally take some food and eat it. But a day later there was yet another stressful event, the transport to the Vet, Vet examination, Trip back home. All while still digesting his meal. While the biggest part of the meal gets broken down within a day or two, digestion isn't done in that short amount of time. 

Its a lot on him. A lot of stress. 

I would treat him like a "newly arrived snake". Meaning, leaving him mostly alone to de-stress. Peek in on him, but keep even that to absolutely necessary minimum. Give him time to finish the digestion. Digestion is a big process for a snake. True, they gain energy from the nutrition, but they also use up quite some energy in the process. Everything in their body starts working hard. 

It is no big deal at all to wait a few days at this point. Offer on Sunday and if no go, wait another week. Perhaps you will have better luck once he trusts his new routine and starts feeling safer. Perhaps he needs to have a bowel movement, however small that may end up. 

His system has went through so much. Illness, stress, meds, treatments, more stress. 

He isn't emaciated, he isn't going to waste away. Us humans want to heal and nurture. For us that means rest and good food. A snake needs nutrition too, but their metabolism is quite different from ours. I firmly believe that during these few days he gains more from "low key/low stress" then another meal 4 days after he ate and with another vet visit since then. 

Just breathe and relax. Yafe looks good still. He knows what he can handle and who knows, maybe it is better this way. Would he take food before his body is ready for it, he may have  started on a dangerous cycle of regurgitation, which is NOT what any of you need right now. 

He has already proven he is willing and able to eat. So he will, once he is willing and able, again.

I know you just want this to be over and done with already and finally begin the journey with a healthy and eating snake. And you are almost there.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-29-2018),_dakski_ (11-29-2018),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

Thank you Zina10. 

Very wise words. Very wise indeed.

----------

_zina10_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe peed, urated, and maybe had a speck of poop in there somewhere. There was quite a bit of urine, so it looks like he's staying hydrated, which is good. 

I literally took him out for 2 seconds, put him in his holding container, cleaned his tank, and put him back. To say I didn't spend much time handling him would be an understatement. 

What I can say is he was tongue flicks galore. From the moment I went to pick him up through putting him back; flick, flick, flick, flick, etc. That's a good sign. No regression there. I did not spend enough time or hold his head close enough to notice any quiet pops, but there were also no loud/audible popping noises either. Not conclusive, however I wanted to report. 

Unless anything more "comes out," or I notice something really bad, he's being left alone until Sunday, when I offer food. I'll advise again Sunday night/Monday morning. 

Thank you again to everyone for joining me and supporting me on this roller coaster. It means the world to me, Katie, and Yafe.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-30-2018),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-29-2018),_zina10_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe has been tracking me at night the past two nights. Tongue flicks, following me with his head, etc. 

So, literally every other snake is due to be offered food tomorrow night and I expect them to eat (except probably Shayna, BP, who is on winter fast and ate last feeding, but hadn't eaten in the prior 2 months). I decided to offer Yafe tonight. He ate last Saturday, so it's been one week, and his behavior seemed to indicate he was interested. I am also able to give him my full attention tonight. 

I offered, and he did seem interested. Tongue flicks galore, he tracked it, he poked it, etc. However, no strike. I re-warmed it, offered it again, and the same behavior. I left it for an hour, but he did not eat. 

I heard no wheezing or popping and he seemed okay, and has been active lately. I have not taken him out, handled him, got close enough to hear him breath, etc. However, he continues to flick his tongue, sleep/rest with his head down, move around the tank from hot spot to cool spot, from hide, to next to hide, to branches, to hot spot on branches, to cool spot on branches, etc. He's a busy and active little guy. I would like to think he's feeling better. 

He will eat when ready. 

I am not really sweating it. 

I will not handle him until he eats again, or unless he shows me something to worry about, or a reason to take him out (to clean his tank etc.). 

I will offer again in another 5 days or so. 

I know I've been really worried, but he's showing me enough good signs that I am really not too worried at the moment. Would I have preferred if he ate? Of course! However, I am not by any means freaking out. Again, many positives, and he will eat when ready.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018),_Dianne_ (12-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-02-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think he's only just beginning to feel hungry & like hunting again...remember, he hardly knows what food is.  Bet he eats next time, in a few days.

(he's probably wondering where you are...it's "time" for you to be poking & prodding him again  :Confused:  -lol)

----------

_dakski_ (12-02-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## zina10

If you feel like it, try this next time..

Take the already defrosted rodent and put in hot water for 10 mins. Just hot, not boiling hot. Then drain water and add hot water again. A bit hotter this time, but not burning hand hot. (the smaller the rodent,the shorter the time). 7 minutes or so. Grab the rodent, roll up in some papertowels, take to the cage and only unroll it right before offering. 

Something about the minutes in hot water truly warms the rodent through and through and I find that some snakes after a long break want a really good heat signature that goes deeper then just what was blasted by the hair dryer. 

If you already do this, disregard  :Wink: 

The rodent will be all but dry from the papertowels, plus a little wetness doesn't hurt, makes it go down easier  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (12-02-2018),_Dianne_ (12-02-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

Good point Zina10, but I do that already.  :Smile: .

I warm in hot water and dry with paper towels. The corns and boas could care less, but I tend to get a better response from Shayna (BP) - better heat signature that way. The mouse was over 100F when I offered; temp gun verified on multiple spots. 

I find my snakes prefer to the hair dryer method as it warms the entire rodent quicker and uniformly. 

He was very active again last night and was all over the tank. He will eat when ready. I will offer again in soon, but not too soon. 

I'll keep everyone in the loop.

----------

_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

I've got great news, I've got great news, I've got great news! I REPEAT, I have great news!

First, I did offer a mouse a couple of days ago, because he was tracking again, but he did not eat. 

I called the breeder and asked if they can do this in the winter, etc. as I know very little about Carpet's. He said that some of them can get picky and just randomly refuse, but that they generally do not lose much weight, keep offering, and they will get back back to eating normally again. He said they generally don't fast as long or as religiously as BP's, but they can have their moments. 

I also read on one of EL-Ziggy's threads (shout out brother) that his carpet was picky when young and then grew out of it.

Either way, I am not sweating it too much, but I had an idea, and the breeder thought it was worth trying. 

This weekend I am going to offer a rat fuzzy, about the same weight as the small/weaned mice/large hoppers I have been offering Yafe. Maybe that peaks his interest?

Secondly, the really good news. 

He was due for a water bowl cleaning today, and frankly, I couldn't take the anticipation anymore; I had to pick him, it's been 2 weeks! I have no idea if he's doing better, the same, or worse. I know he has not regressed to the point of mucus out of the nose, etc. and he has been very active, and when he rests/sleeps, he's been doing so with his head down.

Well, I took him out for 2 minutes to check on him. 

He looks, sounds, and acts totally normal. He's calm, his tongue flicks normally and often, he held on to me with a good grip, but without any sudden squeezes or spasm like movements. There were not pops, wheeze, etc. and there was no sign of mucus or nasal discharge at all, new or old. 

I think the RI is behind us for good!

Now, we just have to get the stubborn little dude to eat regularly. Why can't he be a good piggie like Figment, Solana, Behira, and Feliz? I guess he would rather be like his sister Shayna, the BP. Great!

Here are a few (iPhone) pictures from today:

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2018),_Dianne_ (12-07-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-07-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (12-07-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That is GREAT news D! 

Sounds like the RI is in your rear view now. Don't even worry about him not eating. He will. My female albino did the same thing for the first few months when I got her. It can't hurt to try a different prey item. All of my carpets eat whatever I offer them. 

Congrats on the progress and keep up the good work brother.

----------

_dakski_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

So glad to hear that it sounds like he's completely healed! Fingers crossed he gets his appetite up soon!

One thing I'm wondering is if maybe the prey you've been offering is too small for him to be truly interested? I completely understand why you want to start him off slowly, and it makes sense to offer smaller meals that are easier to digest.

One of our BP's, who is typically a reliable eater, went on a short little 3 week food strike a while back. The only thing that was different is that he had been eating weaned rats, but we switched to trying to offer 2 rat pups to use them up before placing another order. He wouldn't even flick his tongue at those rat pups. I didn't make the connection until we got in more weaned rats a few weeks later and he struck so hard and so fast he scared the crap out of my husband. 😀

I'm sure you probably found this in your research on his breeder (both of our carpets are from them) but figured I'd post it just in case. They have a very particular protocol for the prey they offer since they have so many snakes.

https://www.carpetpythons.com/feedin...t-pythons.html

----------

_dakski_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## dakski

> So glad to hear that it sounds like he's completely healed! Fingers crossed he gets his appetite up soon!
> 
> One thing I'm wondering is if maybe the prey you've been offering is too small for him to be truly interested? I completely understand why you want to start him off slowly, and it makes sense to offer smaller meals that are easier to digest.
> 
> One of our BP's, who is typically a reliable eater, went on a short little 3 week food strike a while back. The only thing that was different is that he had been eating weaned rats, but we switched to trying to offer 2 rat pups to use them up before placing another order. He wouldn't even flick his tongue at those rat pups. I didn't make the connection until we got in more weaned rats a few weeks later and he struck so hard and so fast he scared the crap out of my husband. 😀
> 
> I'm sure you probably found this in your research on his breeder (both of our carpets are from them) but figured I'd post it just in case. They have a very particular protocol for the prey they offer since they have so many snakes.
> 
> https://www.carpetpythons.com/feedin...t-pythons.html


WhompingWillow, 

I'd had this thought, but then got fixated on offering a different prey item - rat fuzzy's. 

I am in the process of defrosting a small mouse - 19G (Yafe is 120-125G now). I'll advise shortly if he takes it. He's cruising the tank now. Maybe this is it? He needs bigger prey?

The biggest prey item I've offered to date was a 12G small mouse, but I was mostly offering 9-10G hoppers. The only thing he took was a 9G hopper. That could have been out of pure desperation. 

This is a substantial increase in size. 

Stay tuned........

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sometimes you just gotta try stuff.  Hoping for your success!

----------

_dakski_ (12-07-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> whompingwillow, 
> 
> i'd had this thought, but then got fixated on offering a different prey item - rat fuzzy's. 
> 
> I am in the process of defrosting a small mouse - 19g (yafe is 120-125g now). I'll advise shortly if he takes it. He's cruising the tank now. Maybe this is it? He needs bigger prey?
> 
> The biggest prey item i've offered to date was a 12g small mouse, but i was mostly offering 9-10g hoppers. The only thing he took was a 9g hopper. That could have been out of pure desperation. 
> 
> This is a substantial increase in size. 
> ...


*heavy breathing*

----------

_dakski_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> So happy for you all


They should make a movie about snake owners, just sayin'.

----------


## dakski

Sorry for the late response; there was some drama. 

I offered the 19G mouse. He nailed and wrapped immediately. Then he knocked it off his house, where he had struck and coiled. He then managed to get his head stuck between the branches in his tank, where he had struck from. Then he semi-freed himself, but tried to pull the mouse through the crack he got stuck in and ended up dropping it. By the time he found it again, he seemed to have forgotten that he had "killed" it and had lost interest. 

I re-warmed and re-offered and he nailed it quick and coiled again. 

He attempted start eating several times, while wrapped around his branches, couldn't seem to get a good angle, and then knocked it off the house again!

I figured I'd leave it and see what he would do. 

I came back at 3:30AM (had trouble sleeping) and the mouse was still there, next to the house, and he was in the house!

Poor guy! Either, he forgot he "killed" it again, and lost interest, or it was a little too big. He did attempt to start eating it several times. 

So, being wide awake at 3:30AM, and having snake that gladly struck and wrapped a 19G mouse 2X in an hour. I figured, what the heck, let me defrost a mouse in between 9G and 19G, offer, and see what happens. It only takes about 1/2 an hour to defrost a mouse that size, and I have nothing better to do!

I defrosted a 14G small/weaned mouse, warmed it up to about 100F in warm/hot water, and shook in front of his house. He poked his head right out and I shook it a little more. He struck and coiled! Within two minutes, it was going down the hatch!

Not sure if it was the "right size," not too big and not too small, or he was fired up, or I fed on the ground, so he couldn't drop it, or get tangled, etc. Either way, he ate! He ate willingly and happily at that!


WhompingWillow, I owe you big time! So does Yafe! I called Adam with StarPythons yesterday and asked about Rat Fuzzy's, but he didn't mention larger prey items. Maybe he forgot I was offering smaller prey. Rat Fuzzy's are about the same size of what I offered tonight anyway. 

Again, not 100% sure it was a prey size issue, but either way, you motivated me to try again!

Either way, hallelujah!

I'll try in the 14-16G range again next time as well and always go a little bigger than I think from now on with him. 

Let's get some meat on Yafe!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-08-2018),_Dianne_ (12-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-08-2018),_WhompingWillow_ (12-08-2018),_zina10_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

YAY!!! I am so happy he ate, and exuberantly at that! Maybe a little too exuberantly, lol. He probably didn't have much opportunity for climbing previously, so I'm sure he'll figure out how to eat more efficiently with time.  :Smile: 

A rat fuzzy still probably isn't a bad idea. With his size, I'm thinking he may have been on those at the breeder?

I look forward to many more happy updates about Yafe.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-08-2018),_dakski_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## zina10

Happy dance  :Smile: 

I told ya, he just needed a bit more time to feel safe again after his last outing, once things became "routine" again, he felt comfortable enough to eat. 
So happy for you all  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

He hasn't had much practice eating yet, to know how to navigate branches & obstacles.  I'm glad you tried again & with one a little smaller for now...no rush. 
Feeding larger prey to a snake that hasn't been eating at all isn't such a good idea anyway.  Easy does it.    :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (12-08-2018),_zina10_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing great and kept his mouse down no problem!

Katie held him today and he's doing so well she said it,"melts her heart."

She couldn't believe it; he's a different snake. Still sweet as can be, but so calm and deliberate in his movements and actions. 

It think it's time to introduce the new, happy and healthy, Yafe to the world!

Everyone, meet Yafe!

*https://streamable.com/oqk9z*

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-10-2018),Jessibelle (12-10-2018),_WhompingWillow_ (12-10-2018),_zina10_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

You've both done a BEAUTIFUL job of getting Yafe well again...I fully expect he'll be eating regularly from now on too.  HAPPY DANCE!   :Dancing Carrot:  
He won the lottery when you bought him, you've worked SO hard to help him!  Good vet too!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Way to go Yafe! So glad to see him doing better. Great job Dave and Katie! Let the good times roll!

----------

_dakski_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Aww, he seems so sweet! And so chill! Glad he's feeling better.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

> YAY!!! I am so happy he ate, and exuberantly at that! Maybe a little too exuberantly, lol. He probably didn't have much opportunity for climbing previously, so I'm sure he'll figure out how to eat more efficiently with time. 
> 
> A rat fuzzy still probably isn't a bad idea. With his size, I'm thinking he may have been on those at the breeder?
> 
> I look forward to many more happy updates about Yafe.


No, not much climbing at the breeder; rack system. 

He was eating small/weaned mice at the breeder when they shipped him and he had only lost 5G over the 7 weeks of not eating and having the RI (which I thought was a great sign and a big reason I never gave up on him). I plan to feed mice until he can take weaned rat (about 30G). I believe small mice and adult mice are more nutritious than rat fuzzies and hoppers, but want to switch him over to rats ASAP, and do not see big difference between an adult mouse and a weaned rat. 

I look forward to sharing many more happy updates on Yafe!




> Happy dance 
> 
> I told ya, he just needed a bit more time to feel safe again after his last outing, once things became "routine" again, he felt comfortable enough to eat. 
> So happy for you all


Thanks Zina10! Katie, Yafe, and I, all appreciate the support along the way. Don't think I won't talk about Aunt Zina10 20 years from now when I talk about baby Yafe and all he went through and how supportive you were! Those PM's helped a lot and kept me focused and calm. 




> He hasn't had much practice eating yet, to know how to navigate branches & obstacles.  I'm glad you tried again & with one a little smaller for now...no rush. 
> Feeding larger prey to a snake that hasn't been eating at all isn't such a good idea anyway.  Easy does it.


Yeah, I am glad I tried a good in between size too. 

He had the 9G hopper 2 weeks prior. I agree, the 19G was too big, he told me that, but it was a catch 22. He wouldn't strike at the smaller prey (except the one out of total desperation that he ate) and I had to get him going and eating. Hey, for all I know, the 19G got his food drive going!?!? When I offered the 14G mouse 3 hours later, he was on that like white on rice! He couldn't strike that mouse, wrap it, and swallow it, fast enough!




> You've both done a BEAUTIFUL job of getting Yafe well again...I fully expect he'll be eating regularly from now on too.  HAPPY DANCE!   
> He won the lottery when you bought him, you've worked SO hard to help him!  Good vet too!


Awwwwwww, shucks, Bogertophis! That means a lot. I really want to thank you also. You've been incredibly kind and supportive through this entire ordeal. I knew I could count on your kind words and encouragement virtually every time I posted something about Yafe; good or bad. 

As far as I am concerned, Yafe deserved all the love and care he got. He's really a good little dude. Now that I am getting to know him and he's able to show his personality, without all the health issues, he really is a calm and docile and sweet guy. I am so happy and relieved he made it and he's going to be awesome for a long time. 

He never quit and I really respect that and there was no way I was going to quit on him. I can also relate. 

It's not just the kidney transplant and kidney disease and all the ancillary problems from all that making my daily life a struggle that I have coped with in my life. When I was born, I was born premature, 9 weeks early (and in 1980 - not good - technology was not what it is today). In addition to normal premature baby issues, I had lung issues and my right lung collapsed 24 hours after birth. I was lucky, I was 4 pounds 2 ounces, which is big for a baby that early. That helped. The doctors gave me a 10% chance of survival. 

My Grandfather's cousin, a doctor, told my Grandfather, I was going to make it, he could tell, I was a "fighter." He said I would have health issues my whole life, which I have, but that I would get through that.

I've had a lot of issues in my life, not all health issues, and some that I won't share here, but I don't let anything stop me. I keep forging ahead. I know Yafe can't articulate, or even conceptualize that, but he's got fight. In yiddish, we use a word, "chutzpah," meaning "balls, guts, gal," etc. Fitting since he's got a Hebrew name. Either way, he's got it. 

I have become friends with Don Soderberg at South Mountain Reptiles, Solana's breeder. I've been keeping him in the loop on Yafe. When I originally told him about the RI, he was 50/50 about me taking him to the vet versus letting him be. I told him, Don, "I've seen mild RI's before in BP's I've fostered. This is not that. This is life or death. I need to intervene." Don was also concerned about finding a good vet, but I wasn't worried about that, as I had one, and I knew what tests needed to be done, what questions to ask, etc. 

I have kept Don in the loop since day one. 

When I told Don that Yafe ate, after 7 weeks of ups and downs, 30 days of Ceftimazidime injections that were only partly effective, and 21 days of Baytril nebulizer treatments, while still having symptoms, he said, "I had written him off a long time ago. I have no doubt you saved his life."

Don sent me the following the other day after Yafe took his second meal and was symptom free. 

[IMG][/IMG]

I also want to add here that you, and others here, have thanked Katie as well. She deserves MAJOR KUDOS!

First, she didn't want another snake. We got Yafe. Then he shows up and is near death within two days. She comes with me to the emergency vet until 3AM and then goes to work the next day. She gives him injections, ten, over 30 days, because I can't because I shake too much due to kidney transplant immune suppression meds. She's never had pet reptiles until I moved in, now she has a ton, some of which she knew were moving in and some of which came after the fact (Yafe included in the latter). She had never even held a snake until she met me a year before I moved in, and now she's giving injections to a yearling Carpet Python!

Secondly, Katie, like me, has anxiety at times, and was literally a nervous wreck leading up to, and giving Yafe, each injection. However, each time, she rose to the occasion, and fell apart after. She handled the stress and didn't take it out either me, or Yafe. 

This is a woman who not only loves me with all her heart (as I do her), but supports me in my passions, even when some of them they take over 1/3 of our finished basement, and include chest freezers full of rodents in the storage area, and even bugs in her house for 4 out of 6 lizards, and sometimes take time away from Katie and Dave time.  Talk about love!




> Way to go Yafe! So glad to see him doing better. Great job Dave and Katie! Let the good times roll!


Thanks brother! As mentioned above, he's a fighter! GO YAFE indeed!  He's doing awesome man. Can't wait to share his progression. 




> Aww, he seems so sweet! And so chill! Glad he's feeling better.


He's adorable and a great snake. Handsome and calm and sweet. What else could I ask for?

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (12-11-2018),_Dianne_ (12-10-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2018),_zina10_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Giving encouragement is the EASY part....you & Katie have pretty much pulled off a miracle with Yafe.  

When it comes to pet care of any kind, you're a tough act to follow!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Giving encouragement is the EASY part....you & Katie have pretty much pulled off a miracle with Yafe.  
> 
> When it comes to pet care of any kind, you're a tough act to follow!


Thank you again Bogertophis. I don't know what to say. I did what I know how to do and I would have done 100 out of 100 times. 

Either way, to have such great people, and such experienced keepers, tell me, repeatedly that we did a good job, I should just take it in, huh?

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe and Dad had some bonding time today. Starting short handling sessions with him. What a mensch. Total sweetheart. 

He was slithering by my ear and I heard a crack/pop and my heart stopped. I heard another one, but his head was halfway around my neck. 

Very linty shirt! His little scales were catching on the little lint pieces on my t-shirt and when they pulled out they went "crack/pop" really quiet. 

Well, that's my heart attack for this year!

Anyway, here's a few "bonding" pics:

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Avsha531_ (12-10-2018),*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (12-11-2018),_Dianne_ (12-10-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis



----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-11-2018),_dakski_ (12-10-2018),_Dianne_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Awww you guys look adorable

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

I had Yafe out tonight for a few minutes, and good news and bad news. 

Good news. He seems great. He's active and calm and tongue flicks galore with now signs of mucus or a returning RI. 

Bad news. He made a few popping sounds when he wrapped around my arm and gripped me tight. To be clear, when he made the sounds, they were quiet/mild and he showed zero discomfort when he made them. In the past, when he gripped me, and made the sounds, he would grip tighter, and was clearly uncomfortable. None of that tonight. 

I think it's either the first time since he's felt better he's really gripped something tight and there was a little residual gunk clearing out, or there's some residual gunk is his nasal cavity that I am hoping a good shed will clear out, or time will. 

I am about 99% sure that if the RI was going to come back, it would have done so by now. He's eating, he's peeing and pooping, he active, he's acting happy, and he's not making the noises often or consistently. Additionally, he has yet to rest with his head up in the past 2 weeks. He is always resting/sleeping with his head down or flat. 

I wanted to update everyone, but to be clear, I am NOT concerned. This is more informational and for others that might have a snake that has gone through an RI, they can heal, but still show residual symptoms for a while. 

I am very convinced that he is fine.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (12-12-2018),_Dianne_ (12-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

With him eating and doing "snake" things, I do believe he is over the RI just like you say.

I do have to say, though, and PLEASE do not take this as criticism. Just as gentle advice which you can follow or not. You are there, you see your snake, you know him better then any of us. But honestly, I would dial back the handling to bare necessity as in moving him to another spot to clean, if needed. Even if he is so much better, its only been a short while since he has gotten over this. And it was quite a drawn out illness with lots of treatments and shots. Stress is bad for the immune system. Having been ill leaves the immune system vulnerable for a few weeks. It takes time to go back to 100%. 

Even if he seems calm and fine during handling, we all know, it is still a bit stressful to them. He ate 3 days ago and been handled daily since. Even if just for a short while. It still gets his heart rate up, and probably adrenaline going (do snakes have adrenaline??) His body is still working on digestion, which is hard work, esp. with him having been weakened. 

I only say this as a friend, but in my very humble opinion Yafe should still get as much rest, as low stress, as possible, for at least as many weeks as his illness took. Give his immune system every chance to build back up to former and normal strength. Feed him, do maintenance, but keep handling down. If he is a calm and tame snake now, he still will be in a few weeks. I find that the basic personality doesn't change. Even if he is over his former illness, a compromised immune system can quickly weaken again and then become overwhelmed by things it could normally easily fight off. 

I don't want to hurt your feelings or get you worried. So I will leave this up only as a friendly suggestion and hope you do not take offense

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (12-12-2018),_dakski_ (12-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I have a feeling it's being overcome with curiosity & needing to be reassured that the RI hasn't returned... :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

> With him eating and doing "snake" things, I do believe he is over the RI just like you say.
> 
> I do have to say, though, and PLEASE do not take this as criticism. Just as gentle advice which you can follow or not. You are there, you see your snake, you know him better then any of us. But honestly, I would dial back the handling to bare necessity as in moving him to another spot to clean, if needed. Even if he is so much better, its only been a short while since he has gotten over this. And it was quite a drawn out illness with lots of treatments and shots. Stress is bad for the immune system. Having been ill leaves the immune system vulnerable for a few weeks. It takes time to go back to 100%. 
> 
> Even if he seems calm and fine during handling, we all know, it is still a bit stressful to them. He ate 3 days ago and been handled daily since. Even if just for a short while. It still gets his heart rate up, and probably adrenaline going (do snakes have adrenaline??) His body is still working on digestion, which is hard work, esp. with him having been weakened. 
> 
> I only say this as a friend, but in my very humble opinion Yafe should still get as much rest, as low stress, as possible, for at least as many weeks as his illness took. Give his immune system every chance to build back up to former and normal strength. Feed him, do maintenance, but keep handling down. If he is a calm and tame snake now, he still will be in a few weeks. I find that the basic personality doesn't change. Even if he is over his former illness, a compromised immune system can quickly weaken again and then become overwhelmed by things it could normally easily fight off. 
> 
> I don't want to hurt your feelings or get you worried. So I will leave this up only as a friendly suggestion and hope you do not take offense


See below. Bogertophis literally took the words out of my mouth!

For me, it's more anxiety than curiosity, though. That RI ordeal took so much out of me. I am so anxious about going through it again or worse. 

Okay. Deep breathe. I always worry about "what if" but then when it happens, I rise to the occasion and deal. 

Even today, he showed a few symptoms, but as I said, and you said, Zina10, he is likely over the RI. Did I freak out? No. I worry more than I fall apart when something happens. Alford Hitchcock made a living out of the saying, "The anticipation of the bang is worse than the bang itself." In other words, the suspense is what kills people. I live that, daily. 

I think it's out of my system now and for what's worth, I completely agree with you Zina10, and I had the same thought; "leave him alone for a bit and do the minimum handling." However, sometimes my anxiety interferes with my logical brain and my discipline.  :Sad: 

He ate Friday night (4 nights ago) and I spoke to the breeder yesterday. He said it's okay to feed on a 4-6 day schedule for a few meals (an appropriate sized meal - not too big) as opposed to a 7 day to catch him up a bit and give him some strength, assuming he appears to have completely digested. 

I offered tonight and he happily struck, coiled, and ate another F/T 14G mouse. 

That's another thing that I've been anxious about as well. He refused so many meals, I am afraid he's going to refuse every time. The past two times though, he's struck without hesitation (I have a video and will post in a second). 

Between his normal behavior, his regular eating, and knowing that he still needs his rest, I will cut back significantly on handling for the next few weeks and keep it at a minimum. Assuming all is well by the new year, I will begin a normal routine with him. I also agree with you that his personality, which is wonderful, is not going to change into something different, and he isn't going to turn into a monster, if I don't handle him regularly over the next couple of weeks. If shots, and nebulizer treatments, and vet visits, etc. didn't make him angry and irritable, I am not sure what will. He's just a sweet guy. 

Finally, Zina10, I cannot take what you said as anything other than constructive criticism from a caring friend who wants what's best for me and Yafe. 

I think it goes without saying, but I will say it anyway. Zina10, you've proven yourself to be a friend to me by continually and consistently being there for me and for many others on this site. I want, and expect nothing else, other than you honest opinion and candor, especially when one of my beloved animals health is in question. I will never fault you for being critical if I am doing something that could harm one of my animals, even if you know my intentions are good. I cannot promise not to be a jerk about it at first, but I will likely come around pretty quick  :Smile: . I do appreciate your gentle approach however. 

I will close in saying, whether you like it or not, you WILL get the same from me!




> I have a feeling it's being overcome with curiosity & needing to be reassured that the RI hasn't returned...


Yep. See above!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

We do understand, dakski...now get some rest & let Yafe get some too.   :Very Happy: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHrQC67aPBU  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

As mentioned in the above post, Yafe ate again tonight. He ate happily and willingly and struck with zest and glee!

I have rat fuzzy's and rat pups as well as weaned rats on order. I want to switch Yafe over to rats ASAP now that he's gotten back to eating. I've heard Carpet Python's can imprint on mice and I want to convert him over soon so that doesn't happen. 

*Video of Yafe striking and coiling his mouse: https://streamable.com/jx30j*

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

> We do understand, dakski...now get some rest & let Yafe get some too.


Oh yeah, I forgot, the whole RI thing took a lot out of me too! I need rest! I need R&R! So does Katie!

Well, I took this week and next week off and this weekend Katie has her birthday and we are having a "Staycation," just the two of us, and she's off Monday too, so it's a three day weekend for her. R&R here we come!

Thanks for the friendly reminder Bogertophis! I guess I'll either be asleep and not on here much, or on here all the time the next two weeks and bored out of my mind  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## KevinK

> I've heard Carpet Python's can imprint on mice and I want to convert him over soon so that doesn't happen. 
> 
> *Video of Yafe striking and coiling his mouse: https://streamable.com/jx30j*


Good plan. They sure can, way more common than people think actually. Riley's Reptiles where I have gotten several of my JCP's from has a few mouser breeders in his collection that refuse to switch, the largest get 5-6 adult mice every 10-14 days. That's a LOT of cash lol

----------

_dakski_ (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

You've definitely earned some R & R...you're the best "helicopter parents" I know of....  :ROFL: 

And I'll make you a bet that Yafe switches easily from mice to rats for you.    :Mouse2:  :Rat:

----------

_dakski_ (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I will close in saying, whether you like it or not, you WILL get the same from me!


I expect no less !!!  :Wink: 

Thank you for not getting upset. 

I have said it before, with our OWN animals it is always different, there is this emotional attachment, the worry, the anxiety, when things are not 100%. Being so close can sometimes give one tunnel vision. 

Personally, when its MY animal that something goes wrong with, I know my brain goes into a hundred different directions and its hard to focus and think straight. Its easy to say, just calm down and do the right thing. Throw feelings and emotions into this, and its not just a logical thing anymore. 

When I help out others with their sick animals, even in person, I know exactly what to do, who to call, what to write down (lots to do and lots of panic when horses go down, for example). But when its my own, its so much harder to focus through the worry, fear and anxiety. When you throw love and attachment into the mix, it is a whole other level. 

So yes, I welcome another view, a reminder, a tip, even criticism when I do something that may not be in my animals best interest. Especially when it comes from people that have my and my animals best interest at heart.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I expect no less !!! 
> 
> Thank you for not getting upset. 
> 
> I have said it before, with our OWN animals it is always different, there is this emotional attachment, the worry, the anxiety, when things are not 100%. Being so close can sometimes give one tunnel vision. 
> 
> Personally, when its MY animal that something goes wrong with, I know my brain goes into a hundred different directions and its hard to focus and think straight. Its easy to say, just calm down and do the right thing. Throw feelings and emotions into this, and its not just a logical thing anymore. 
> 
> When I help out others with their sick animals, even in person, I know exactly what to do, who to call, what to write down (lots to do and lots of panic when horses go down, for example). But when its my own, its so much harder to focus through the worry, fear and anxiety. When you throw love and attachment into the mix, it is a whole other level. 
> ...


100% on all counts Zina10. 

We've talked about before in PM. I, and I am sure others, can get very myopic in my thinking, or as you say, "tunnel vision." To use even another metaphor, "to deep in the forrest to see the trees."

I get fixated on things and then my anxiety takes over and I feel I "need" reassurance. Sometimes I need a gentle reminder like you gave, and sometimes I need a giant kick in the you know what, to snap me out of it and get me refocused on the big picture. 

Very easy to be helpful and objective when you are not emotionally involved, i.e. when it's not your animal! Not so easy when it an animal you love and care for and it seems to be taking forever for resolution because you are checking on the poor thing every 2 seconds and there are 86,400 seconds in a day!

Anyway, you are welcome for not getting upset, but it's not in my nature to get upset about someone trying to help me and my buddy Yafe anymore than it's in Yafe's nature to be an angry and aggressive little dude.  :Smile: . 

Now, you get some rest Zina10 (and Bogertophis!). 

I promise to do the same and to let Yafe happily digest this mouse and get some rest and some meals in him (with minimal handling) for a while.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

Two things on Yafe. 

First, I have been leaving him alone. However, today he peed a ton, left a lot of urate, and even a little poop. He hasn't pooped much, but I think he's absorbing a lot of the food because he needed it. I took him out, put him in his container, cleaned his tank, and put him back. I did snap a few quick pics with my iPhone before putting him back. They are below. He is definitely getting better body definition. I also think he's going to shed soon. He's a little faded and his skin feels a little rough, but humidity has been pretty consistent. 

Secondly, he will a small mouse Sunday, about 15G, and then I will offer again Friday or Saturday, a rat Fuzzy, about the same weight. I was going to try a rat this weekend, but my local guy has 11G Fuzzy's and I think that's too small to entice him to try a new prey item. Also, he's been eating, and he's eaten mice his whole life, I don't think one more mouse is going to make a difference in him switching to rats. I did a big order with perfect prey for him, Feliz, Solana, and Figment. I have a ton of medium rats for Shayna (who's not eating right now anyway) and it will be a while before I offer large rats to Behira. I've got rat fuzzy's pups, weaned, and small, all coming for Yafe and Feliz. Hoppers, weaned/small mice, and adult mice for Solana and Figment on the way as well. 

Here the not so good iPhone pictures of Yafe. He's faded and the lighting is bad, etc. However, his body definition is definitely better. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2018),_Dianne_ (12-15-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-15-2018),_PiperPython_ (12-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-16-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-15-2018),_zina10_ (12-15-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking great & I bet he's FEELING 100% better too.   :Good Job:   Food really helps...

----------

_dakski_ (12-15-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe looks amazing D! You and Katie have done a wonderful job with him. All your critters are beautiful, well cared for, and clearly loved.

----------

_dakski_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

His colors are gorgeous and he is looking great! Fingers crossed for an easy transition to rats in the next couple of weeks.

----------

_dakski_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

> He's looking great & I bet he's FEELING 100% better too.    Food really helps...


Yeah, I think the food is definitely helping. That's also why I want to get one more mouse in tomorrow night (Sunday night) before trying to get him to take rats. That will be 3 mice in 2 1/2 weeks. 




> Yafe looks amazing D! You and Katie have done a wonderful job with him. All your critters are beautiful, well cared for, and clearly loved.


Thanks EL-Ziggy. That really means a lot. I can't take credit for his beauty, it's not like I had much to do with that. However, he is very much loved and I believe, well cared for. He's really a great little dude. I've been leaving him alone, but in the limited time I've spent with him, he's really quite chill and curious. Really a calm guy. I look forward to spending a lot more time with him as he grows and while he's a healthy adult for a long, long, time. 




> His colors are gorgeous and he is looking great! Fingers crossed for an easy transition to rats in the next couple of weeks.


Yeah, I love the more orange tones and not just the yellows on him; very unique, especially on his head. Darwin Carpet Pythons, of which he is 50% and where his albino comes from (Irian Jaya's do not have, or at least it has not been discovered yet, an albino gene), tend to be very orange as babies, but by the time they are juveniles, and definitely adults, they are all, or almost all yellow and white. He looks like he is going to keep some of those orange hues, especially on his head, which is pretty cool. 

I really think he is due to shed soon and the his colors will pop once he does. Between being healthy now, and finally, and having a good shed, I think he's going to be stunning. 

I am hopeful he switches quickly to rats as well. Now healthy, he does not appear to be a picky eater. However, I know it can be an issue for them. 

I plan to defrost a mouse in the bag with the rat fuzzy and see what happens. Now that's he's got some weight on him and has been eating normally, I am also willing to hold a meal if I have too. I will offer two rats over a two week period if he doesn't take the first, but then will cave and offer a mouse again, before trying again with the rats. I am in no way, shape, or form, going to starve him to try to get him on rats now. He's way to close to that RI to be playing around with food intake too much. 

I will keep everyone in the loop.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

He certainly is very pretty! Glad he's doing infinitely better!

----------

_dakski_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## 67temp

I'm glad Yafe is doing much better now. All your hard work, care and persistence is paying off and showing in his health!

----------

_dakski_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe took another small/weaned mouse tonight, about 15G. He's getting braver too. Before, if I offered while he was in his branches, like tonight, he wouldn't take it. I had to wiggle on the ground and he would come down and attack it. 

Tonight, I showed him, wiggled for a second, and bam, grabbed and coiled while still in his branches. He's learning to Carpet Python pretty well. 

I plan to leave him alone until Friday or Saturday, if not Sunday, when I will offer a rat fuzzy, scented with mouse, and see if he takes it. 

I'll update if anything significant happens between now and then, otherwise, assume all is well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## zina10

He is taking off like one of your Sports cars !!!!

Love it  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe took another small/weaned mouse tonight, about 15G. He's getting braver too. Before, if I offered while he was in his branches, like tonight, he wouldn't take it. I had to wiggle on the ground and he would come down and attack it. 
> 
> Tonight, I showed him, wiggled for a second, and bam, grabbed and coiled while still in his branches. He's learning to Carpet Python pretty well. 
> 
> I plan to leave him alone until Friday or Saturday, if not Sunday, when I will offer a rat fuzzy, scented with mouse, and see if he takes it. 
> 
> I'll update if anything significant happens between now and then, otherwise, assume all is well.


Well, false alarm, I was wrong. 

He did grab and coil, but when I came back an hour later, the mouse was stuck behind his house. 

I warmed it up again and offered, but no dice, he didn't take it this time. 

Not sure what happened or why he refused it, but I am not going to sweat it. 

Maybe he will be extra hungry when I offer that rat fuzzy later this week?

Again, I'll keep everyone in the loop.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Well, darn it!  but that just happens sometimes.   Who knows, maybe he'll happen to prefer ratties.

----------

_dakski_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

honestly, idk much about the species, but the scenario seems pretty typical with a common refusal especially after some stress. just seems like he didn't want to fuss; i hope no worries!

----------

_dakski_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Well, darn it!  but that just happens sometimes.   Who knows, maybe he'll happen to prefer ratties.


I am hoping that's the case! We could use a break! Loving rats would definitely be that. 

However, he seems like he's doing great, and I also know he's due to shed, although it's really hard to tell with an albino, especially with his coloration. So, it could be a variety of factors. Also, he ate 5 days ago, and 4 days before that, so he might just not really want food today. 

Anyway, not looking into it too much. Just going with the flow.

----------


## dakski

> honestly, idk much about the species, but the scenario seems pretty typical with a common refusal especially after some stress. just seems like he didn't want to fuss; i hope no worries!


Thanks tttaylorrr! Yeah, see my response above this one to Bogertophis. I literally posted it the same time you posted this.  :Smile: 

Carpet pythons, especially young ones, can be picky from time to time, but usually grow out of it and pound their food.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry Yafe dropped his mouse there Dave. Are you offering food every 5-7 days or so?

----------

_dakski_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## zina10

No worries there. 

He seems to be a pretty smart little fellow. His eyes were probably bigger then his stomach, or so we say in Germany. 

IF he is getting ready to shed, its better that he didn't eat. While some snakes have no problem to do both, shed and digestion, at the same time, I never even offer during shedding. Their bodies need extra fluid for the shedding process, but digestion does, too. With him just recovering, there is no need to put his body through double duty. 

And maybe he really did have enough food already for now. 

I take a refusal 100,000 times over a snake that will wolf it down, only to regurgitate it later on because it shouldn't really have eaten that meal for whatever reason. Regurgitation is really hard on a snake and can start a vicious cycle of problems. Much better for him to simply refuse to eat it, because he doesn't need to eat right now. 

I think he is simply a smart little snake and realized that he shouldn't eat, once the thrill of the hunt was over !

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-17-2018),_dakski_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... However, he seems like he's doing great, and I also know he's due to shed, although it's really hard to tell with an albino, especially with his coloration. So, it could be a variety of factors. Also, he ate 5 days ago, and 4 days before that, so he might just not really want food today....


The more I think about it, he went for so long without food...I think that it's normal for his digestion to be on the slow side for a while.  He's been ill, so his body hasn't 
been focused on digestive enzymes...he might be a little short in that department for the time being, & his body had to conserve because he wasn't eating.  So whether 
or not he's going into a shed (& btw, I agree...albinos are so much harder to tell) I think he just might have regurgitated had he swallowed this item...trust this little 
guy, he's made it this far.  I think all is normal & well...he's not ready for more food yet...don't rush him.  I'd go slower than you would ordinarily.

And I agree with zina10's post too- avoid feeding this guy when he's in shed.

----------

_dakski_ (12-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Sorry Yafe dropped his mouse there Dave. Are you offering food every 5-7 days or so?


No biggie EL-Ziggy, LOL! Sorry, I couldn't resist. 5-7 days for the last 3 meals, yes. Then, I plan to go weekly for a bit, and then every two weeks as he gets old, if not longer when he becomes an adult. 




> No worries there. 
> 
> He seems to be a pretty smart little fellow. His eyes were probably bigger then his stomach, or so we say in Germany. 
> 
> IF he is getting ready to shed, its better that he didn't eat. While some snakes have no problem to do both, shed and digestion, at the same time, I never even offer during shedding. Their bodies need extra fluid for the shedding process, but digestion does, too. With him just recovering, there is no need to put his body through double duty. 
> 
> And maybe he really did have enough food already for now. 
> 
> I take a refusal 100,000 times over a snake that will wolf it down, only to regurgitate it later on because it shouldn't really have eaten that meal for whatever reason. Regurgitation is really hard on a snake and can start a vicious cycle of problems. Much better for him to simply refuse to eat it, because he doesn't need to eat right now. 
> ...


Well said, Zina10. Not sure about the shed as I haven't seen his eyes cloud over, but I could have missed it. Either way, he seems to know what's up. 




> The more I think about it, he went for so long without food...I think that it's normal for his digestion to be on the slow side for a while.  He's been ill, so his body hasn't 
> been focused on digestive enzymes...he might be a little short in that department for the time being, & his body had to conserve because he wasn't eating.  So whether 
> or not he's going into a shed (& btw, I agree...albinos are so much harder to tell) I think he just might have regurgitated had he swallowed this item...trust this little 
> guy, he's made it this far.  I think all is normal & well...he's not ready for more food yet...don't rush him.  I'd go slower than you would ordinarily.
> 
> And I agree with zina10's post too- avoid feeding this guy when he's in shed.


Yeah, I hear you. Slow and steady wins the race.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

It's easier for us "outsiders"....if he was MY snake I'd probably be just as eager to feed him as you are...believe me I know the feeling.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (12-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats a shame Dave , its so hard with albinos to miss them cloudy eyes sometimes 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

I am sorry to post this on Christmas, but I have to get it off my chest. 

Yafe refused his last two meals. Good news and bad news. 

First, the good news, he struck and coiled both, including a rat fuzzy scented with mouse. However, the bad news,  he dropped both and did not eat them. 

Also, more bad news. 

He's still flicking his tongue, and otherwise seeming normal; resting with head down, active, climbing, moving warm side to cool side, etc. He also pooped the other day and has been drinking and peeing and urating. 

However, I had Yafe out for about 5 minutes the other day while his cage was disinfecting with F10SC. First time out in 2 weeks (aside from a quick drop in the holding container). He was popping again and after a minute or two, started doing the deep squeezes and spasming and flailing showing he was deeply uncomfortable. 

I am not sure what to make of all this. 

The RI has not come back full force. He has no mucus discharge at all. However, symptoms are worsening, despite that and despite that fact he is still happily flicking his tongue. 

I have reached out to the vet and the breeder, but being Christmas, do not expect an immediate response. I am at a loss. The vet said that even if we beat the bordetella bacterial infection, he was susceptible and weak, and could have gotten either another bacteria in there, or a virus or fungus. 

I am happy to keep treating and pouring money into him if he gets better and this goes away. However, the breeder said something that made me very nervous. He said that some "hybrids and morphs" are just weak animals. It happens." Yafe might be one of them. I can't spend the rest of his life with $2K vet bills every 3-4 months. I can't afford that and it's not fair to him or to me or Katie. 

I am really upset and not sure what to do at this point. I am venting and do not have enough information to make a decision here either way. However, I am very down.

I wanted to share.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm SO sorry that all this is still not behind you, Katie & most of all Yafe.   :Sad:   It's not fair.... but I grudgingly agree with what the breeder said...it's true of 
purebred dogs too, for example, & it's why I favor snakes that are normals or not so far from it...nature sorts this stuff out.  But do wait & confer with your 
trusted vet & all that...hugs!

----------

_dakski_ (12-25-2018)

----------


## zina10

I'm at the barn and can't write a lot just now. 

There are many morphs of that kind that are perfectly happy and healthy. 

Ive said it before and will say it again. Test for Nido. It's known for lingering RI's and neurological issues and weakness.

It's far more widespread and ESP. in Morelia then previously thought. 

A breeder I've thought had never ever had it...just admitted they did. And sold animals because they said they thought it was done with. One of those animals had it.

Some test every animal. Some just sell. Not all purposely do or even know. Some rather not test and hope for the best. Some sell Hatchlings from infected parents. Supposed to not cross into the Hatchlings. 

I am NOT saying this is what it is. But with all you've done this far. Why not find out for sure. You have other animals and despite best of quarantine...this is one thing I would want to rule out for peace of mind. 

I'm so sorry to hear this. Still hope it's just a hickup during recovery..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018),_dakski_ (12-25-2018)

----------


## Dianne

So sorry to hear this has come back. Prayers for all three of you.

----------

_dakski_ (12-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe hasn't eaten since 12/11/18. He refused a mouse on 12/16/18, having coiled and then dropped and never ate. He also refused a rat fuzzy on 12/20/18, doing the same thing; striking and coiling, but leaving it and not eating. 

Tonight, I offered a rat fuzzy again. Again, he struck and coiled. 

However, tonight, he also ATE IT!

I don't know what to make of this guy. He's up, he's down, he's up, he's down. WOW. What a roller coaster. Either way, I hope this gives him some strength. 

Thank you for all the comments and support, especially on the holiday. It means a lot. I will continue to keep everyone in the loop.

----------

_Alicia_ (12-26-2018),*Bogertophis* (12-26-2018),_Dianne_ (12-26-2018),_WhompingWillow_ (12-26-2018),_zina10_ (12-26-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

> Yafe hasn't eaten since 12/11/18. He refused a mouse on 12/16/18, having coiled and then dropped and never ate. He also refused a rat fuzzy on 12/20/18, doing the same thing; striking and coiling, but leaving it and not eating. 
> 
> Tonight, I offered a rat fuzzy again. Again, he struck and coiled. 
> 
> However, tonight, he also ATE IT!
> 
> I don't know what to make of this guy. He's up, he's down, he's up, he's down. WOW. What a roller coaster. Either way, I hope this gives him some strength. 
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support, especially on the holiday. It means a lot. I will continue to keep everyone in the loop.


Woohoo, go Yafe! It's possible his wonky appetite is because he's still recovering (hopefully not getting sick again). Then again, he could just be a fussy eater. I know we don't normally think of carpets as fussy, but I think a couple of members on here have had them be that way off and on.

Our Bredli is like a garbage disposal. But if it makes you feel any better, our IJ... not so much. She's 2 for 4 on meals so far. I'm not too concerned yet, but it will be nice if we can get her eating more reliably.

Here's hoping for good health for Yafe and to establishing a consistent eating pattern in the New Year.

----------

_dakski_ (12-26-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yafe hasn't eaten since 12/11/18. He refused a mouse on 12/16/18, having coiled and then dropped and never ate. He also refused a rat fuzzy on 12/20/18, doing the same thing; striking and coiling, but leaving it and not eating. 
> 
> Tonight, I offered a rat fuzzy again. Again, he struck and coiled. 
> 
> However, tonight, he also ATE IT!
> 
> I don't know what to make of this guy. He's up, he's down, he's up, he's down. WOW. What a roller coaster. Either way, I hope this gives him some strength. 
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support, especially on the holiday. It means a lot. I will continue to keep everyone in the loop.


*Hooray!!!
*
Well that's really only 2 weeks then, since he ate previously...all things considered that's not half-bad!  He's still getting his digestion up & running after not eating 
for so long.   I suspect he's doing the best he can, even though it's driving you crazy, as it would any of us, wanting to see faster progress.  (Did you ever get any 
Bene-Bac into him?  Might run it by your vet too, I don't recall now if you mentioned that?)

I'm sorry that in my earlier post I absorbed too much of your disappointment & negativity, and I'm glad that zina10 reminded you to test for Nido, I'd forgotton
about that too.  It would still be really nice if he'd stay asymptomatic though...hang in there!

----------

_dakski_ (12-26-2018),_zina10_ (12-26-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's really good news Dave yafe ate again , as said may be just a picky eater, some snakes  are


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-26-2018)

----------


## 67temp

Glad he ate again. Hopefully he can finally kick what has been bothering him.

----------

_dakski_ (12-26-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

So glad he ate for you Dave and I hope he stays on the path of wellness. After fighting thru that RI his appetite probably just hasn't kicked into full gear yet. My female albino carpet was really finicky at first too. It took months before she would eat consistently. When I offered food more frequently she refused more often. Once I started offering food every 3 weeks she started eating more regularly. Then she would eat every 2 weeks and now she eats anything on tongs/anytime. I'm confident Yafe will be eating like a typical carpet real soon.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-27-2018),_dakski_ (12-27-2018),_WhompingWillow_ (12-27-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is moving!

Yafe's Boaphile 4X2X1.5' Arboreal Tank came the other day and the reptile area is all setup (except for Ferry and Ezzy's tanks - due in about 5 weeks). The tank is dialed in and he is moving today. 

In talking with the vet, Don Soderberg (from South Mountain Reptiles and Solana's breeder), and Jeff Ronne, my tank builder, and Boa breeder (aka: The Boaphile), the consensus is that if he still had an active infection, he would have gotten worse by now. 

The facts PROS:

1. Yafe has ZERO mucus discharge.

2. When resting, he has no audible popping or wheezing.

3. HE EATS!

4. He rests with his head down, not elevated or raised.

5. He is active, especially at night, being nocturnal. He climbs, he goes from warm side to cool side, etc. 

6. He urinates, urates, and poops, normally. 

7. He is calm, and frankly, a delight, when being held, at least initially. 


The facts CONS:

1. When held for any prolonged period, he starts to pop and becomes noticeably uncomfortable over time. So, he is still showing some symptoms. I will point out that I've only held 2X in the past month (and not in 10 days), so there is limited data here. 

2. He has struck and coiled, but refused to eat two meals. However, that could be because they were given too close together and have nothing to do with feeling ill. 


No one thinks he is still contagious, or if he is, that it is airborne. The belief is also that if it were Nido, or something terrible, it would have gotten much worse by now, or killed him; it's been 3 months. He also would not have responded positively, even if it took some time, to antibiotics. 

Further, the symptoms can be caused by the need for residual healing and/or scarring in the lung. It is unclear whether this will improve with time. He also has not shed yet. When he does, that might help clear up anything in his nostrils, etc. 

I am concerned that there is some lung scarring. In people, that rarely gets much better or heals completely, but not sure how that works in reptiles. 

What is clear is that he needs a stable and appropriate environment for him to heal. The quarantine 10G tank he is in now is okay for temps (with CHE and UTH thermostat controlled), but not ideal for humidity and it's been a tough battle now that it's winter. He needs a consistent temp and humidity environment to be comfortable and hopefully continue to heal. 

For all those reasons, we are moving him into his tank tonight and I will post pictures later or tomorrow.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_Dianne_ (12-31-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (12-31-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's good news Dave,can't wait to see the setup for little yafe

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

That is awesome  :Smile: 

I know you are excited and I hope with all of my heart that this is behind you. 

For the sake of education and others that may be reading this I would just like to point out, Nido will not necessarily get worse or kill within 3 month. If it kills, it usually takes 3 to 6 month, but many snakes just stay chronically ill for a long time, or turn un-symptomatic. 

Please understand I'm not trying to worry you or rain on your parade, this is truly just so that other people reading will understand this and always seek out the latest research, which is still ongoing. 

At this point this is the latest one

https://www.stengleinlab.org/blog/20...virus_FAQ.html


I do believe Yafe simply has some issues still with his respiratory system recovering. I have had a terrible walking pneumonia once and it took me a good 4 month to breathe normal again, and another 2 month to fully recover from feeling weak and quickly tiring. 

Since he did get pretty sick, it will take time to go to 100%. Just the fact that he is eating now and doing normal snake things is absolutely awesome  :Smile:  Now you and Katie can relax and enjoy your animals. Doing boring stuff like cleaning poop and whatnot  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018)

----------


## dakski

> That is awesome 
> 
> I know you are excited and I hope with all of my heart that this is behind you. 
> 
> For the sake of education and others that may be reading this I would just like to point out, Nido will not necessarily get worse or kill within 3 month. If it kills, it usually takes 3 to 6 month, but many snakes just stay chronically ill for a long time, or turn un-symptomatic. 
> 
> Please understand I'm not trying to worry you or rain on your parade, this is truly just so that other people reading will understand this and always seek out the latest research, which is still ongoing. 
> 
> At this point this is the latest one
> ...


Zina10 - thank you. I know where your heart is and where you intentions come from!

He sounded eh today when I picked him up to put him in the new digs. I am very hopeful that being in a tank with great temp and humidity control and many hide options and a greater temp gradient can only help him heal!

However, he is still a sweet and calm boy and continues to be tongue flicks galore. So I continue to be optimistic!

Pictures coming ASAP!

----------


## dakski

Yafe went in to his new home today. He went pretty much right into a hide. I'll see if he explores tonight. 

He wheezed a little when I picked him up, but I think part of that was displeasure; haven't handled him much lately. 

He was then sweet and calm, but popping a bit in my hands, but still tongue flicks like crazy, so that was good. 

By the time I got him downstairs and was introducing him to the new tank, I could feel he was getting a little uncomfortable. 

I am hoping and praying that the new tank makes a big difference for him. The stability in humidity and the temp gradient can only help. 

*Here's video of Yafe moving into his new digs*: https://streamable.com/l7kka
Yafe in his new digs!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_Dianne_ (12-31-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe seems to loving his new digs. 

Humidity, with the heat running often here in CT and not much humidity in the house, is maintaining around 55% without intervention. A quick mist or two every couple of days keeps it averaging about 60%.

Below are a few pictures of Yafe exploring the heck out of his new enclosure last night (note: I moved things around today - so the pictures in this thread and my "reptile area" thread will look different as well as pictures on a go forward basis). 

Yafe was due to eat tonight (7 days from last feed) and I figured why not? If he refuses, I'll just offer again in a week, or Sunday, when everyone else eats. 

Well, he nailed, coiled, and happily ate, a 16G F/T rat fuzzy. No problem at all. I think he's really liking his new home and he really seems to like rats. That's two in a row!

[IMG][/IMG]

Feliz begging for food while Yafe explores (he ate the day before, FYI). 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

*Yafe eating tonight!*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2019),_Dianne_ (01-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-02-2019),_zina10_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's great news Dave, go yafe.
He should soon start to grow and  pile weight back  on rats, that's for sure
Really glad he's enjoying his new digs

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Glad to see things going well for Yafe.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yafe's a rock-star for ratties!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

I spoke to the vet again to today. 

She reiterated that as long as hes doing snake things like eating, being active and climbing, going hot side to cold side, drinking, peeing, pooping, etc. shes happy. 

She said again that if he had an active infection it would have returned by now in full force. 

She he thinks the good temp gradient and proper and CONSISTENT humidity can only help him get as well as can be. However. She is open to the idea that he has some permanent damage. 

Only time will tell. 

Thank you again to all for the support and kind words. We all appreciate it. 

I will keep everyone in the loop.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-02-2019),_zina10_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

You & Katie really deserve a lot of credit, along with your vet, for really sticking with it, to get Yafe as healthy as he can be.  What a lucky snake to have landed 
with you.

----------

_dakski_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing really well; much better. 

I hope everyone understands that I couldn't move him sooner (vet said no infection for 4 weeks post antibiotics to ensure he wasn't contagious) and that I wasn't neglecting him, and did the best I could to keep humidity up in his quarantine tank, but the new tank is making a big difference. 

He sounds 80% better already - after 4 days in the new tank. The temps are the same as the old 10 gallon, but, obvisouly, there is much more of a gradient for him. Additionally, humidity averages about 55%, even in the dry winter here in CT and with the heat running, and I mist once a day to keep it over 60% for a good portion of the day. The consistent humidity is helping him tremendously, I believe anyway. A few pops today, a couple small "puffs," but no major wheezing or frequent puffs. 

It occurred to me that even if he has permanent scarring in his lung, etc. As he grows, the scarring will stay the same size, but his lung, etc. will become larger, making it (the scarring) less significant, and allowing him to become more comfortable with time. He's all of 130G or so now. He will be 10X+ that size when full grown. 

He also may just need more time at proper and consistent humidity levels and temp levels. That's my hope anyway. 

I had him out for all of 3 minutes today and he was calm as can be and seemed comfortable. However, I did not push it. I did talk to the breeder, who made a good point about the squeezing and uncomfortableness, etc. He said that part of that could be increased stress as he is not used to being handled much. He wasn't handled much at the breeder and hasn't been much here with me and Katie. Not sure how to balance that with giving him time and low stress to heal, but I plan to lean more on the letting him heal and keeping stress levels low (i.e. not much handling) for a while. 

*Here's a video from today of me taking him out of his new digs for the first* *time: https://streamable.com/ti5ak

**Here's happy tongue flicks! https://streamable.com/8x2yq

*Pictures of him from today and enjoying the new digs:






[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-04-2019),_Dianne_ (01-04-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-04-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (01-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2019),_zina10_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

For what it's worth, a friend took in a young carpet that was passed on to a rescue from a breeder that has to downsize for some reason.  No RI, but for a while he would suddenly constrict very hard on whatever he was gripping, almost as if killing prey, but no food around or other feeding response signs present.  That has pretty much gone away with time and handling now and we're pretty sure he had barely been handled before.

My carpet does tend to grab more tightly for a short time when I try to move him off of where he has a good grip (i.e. one hand to another while cleaning).  The tight grabbing may be somewhat reflexive to him trying to keep himself in his mind safely anchored to his tree. We move more tha  their cage decor, so even if we feel like we are still, they probably still feel the minor shifts of muscles and stuff beneath them.

I'm far from an expert, but I'm inclined to agree with that being related to his relative lack of handling.  Since he isn't defensive or nippy, even with infrequent handling while he heals, it may start to fade away as he gets used to you even without any rigorous handling.

So glad to hear he's doing well; all his threads have been a roller coaster to follow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-04-2019),_dakski_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Most breeders don't tend to handle much at all  except for basic maintenance, he will  soon get used to it, nice to see him chilling in the open in his new Viv, obviously feels comfortable in there, great little video
 Really love his heat pits

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## dakski

> For what it's worth, a friend took in a young carpet that was passed on to a rescue from a breeder that has to downsize for some reason.  No RI, but for a while he would suddenly constrict very hard on whatever he was gripping, almost as if killing prey, but no food around or other feeding response signs present.  That has pretty much gone away with time and handling now and we're pretty sure he had barely been handled before.
> 
> My carpet does tend to grab more tightly for a short time when I try to move him off of where he has a good grip (i.e. one hand to another while cleaning).  The tight grabbing may be somewhat reflexive to him trying to keep himself in his mind safely anchored to his tree. We move more tha  their cage decor, so even if we feel like we are still, they probably still feel the minor shifts of muscles and stuff beneath them.
> 
> I'm far from an expert, but I'm inclined to agree with that being related to his relative lack of handling.  Since he isn't defensive or nippy, even with infrequent handling while he heals, it may start to fade away as he gets used to you even without any rigorous handling.
> 
> So glad to hear he's doing well; all his threads have been a roller coaster to follow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


pretends2bnormal, 

Really good info here. Thank you!

These made me feel much better (the part about the squeezing while getting used to gentle handling). I really appreciate it. 

Thank you for the kind words; he's been through a lot! I think between everything, he has a lot of good time ahead to relax and enjoy life and to get used to a gentle and loving Dad and Momma.

It's also hard to pinpoint exactly what is or might be causing any one symptom because of all the variables!

Thank you again!




> Most breeders don't tend to handle much at all  except for basic maintenance, he will  soon get used to it, nice to see him chilling in the open in his new Viv, obviously feels comfortable in there, great little video
>  Really love his heat pits
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you Rich. It's funny. The lights are out for all of 3 minutes and there's Yafe, all over the place, and all over those PVC "branches!"

Don't get me wrong Rich, I love me some boids! However, who doesn't love some nice heat pits! Hence, two pythons in the collection!

----------

_pretends2bnormal_ (01-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

We haven't been able to handle Bridget (Granite IJ) much due to her still not eating consistently, but the couple of times I have had to move her to a tub for cage maintenance, she's had a pretty good grip. Not one that's constant, but off and on. If you think about it, with carpets being semi-arboreal, especially while young, they rely on that tail so much. Makes sense for him to use it to hang on.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-04-2019),_dakski_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe peed and I took him out briefly to clean his tank. 

I found him on his perch (in the warm spot) this morning - see below picture. 

When I went to take him off of it, after a gentle rub with the hook, he distinctly hissed at me! I was pretty sure he did a little yesterday too, but there was no mistaking it today!

He hissed continually until I got him off the perch and then stopped and curled up around my arm and chilled. 

He is all "bluff and puff" and absolutely no bite whatsoever. I am not concerned. Even Shayna, sweet BP Shayna, played that game when I got her at 200G. They like to test limits, I get it. However, I don't play that game with them. They get scooped up gently and I work with them so they know a) that doesn't work/fly with me and b) I will never hurt them. It took about 3 times for Shayna to grow out of it and quit that hissing nonsense. We will see what it takes with Yafe. 

Fewer pops today and some puffs, but he seemed very calm and relaxed and was tongue flicks galore. To be clear, I did not have him out more than a minute or two, aside from the holding container to clean the tank, and that included weighing him. 

I am very happy, he is putting on weight. He is due to poop, but was 150G today after a pee. He was 115G before he started eating with me after all the RI treatments were over. That's not all poop. He's definitely putting on some weight; excellent.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-04-2019),_Dianne_ (01-04-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats such great news he is putting weigh on Dave, funny when the little one hiss. I always used to still scoop them up too. As say shows your not going to harm them.Remarkable loud for something so small sometimes 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great news Dave. Sounds like Yafe is getting bigger and better.

----------

_dakski_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd take his hissing at you as a positive sign...it means he's feeling good enough, feisty enough, to defend himself.  Sick snakes tend to be overly-passive.
Go Yafe!   :Snake2:   hahaha!  (And it's not "personal" either...once you re-connected with him via touch he settled right down.)

----------

_dakski_ (01-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I'd take his hissing at you as a positive sign...it means he's feeling good enough, feisty enough, to defend himself.  Sick snakes tend to be overly-passive.
> Go Yafe!    hahaha!  (And it's not "personal" either...once you re-connected with him via touch he settled right down.)


I had the same thought. 

Good to see him show some chutzpah, as we say in Yiddish. 

Sure beats the alternative of him not having any spunk!

I absolutely did not take the hissing personally. If anything, it looks like he really likes the new tank and hes defending it. Thats good news.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## zina10

Hissing is imho not always aggression or defensiveness.

Its simply an expression. They do not have to many, and that is one of them. I never worry about hissing, unless its in conjunction with an upraised upper body or neck, head facing me, staring me down, tight s-curve. Then I may think, hm, I may get tagged. 

A hissing while getting disturbed is akin to us saying "aaaaaawwwwww man" while someone shakes us to wake us up, and we don't feel like getting up. I don't even pay attention to it. They certainly have a right to voice their opinion, LOL. 

I've been bitten 4 times since owning snakes (never by Ball Pythons). 2 out of them were nothing. Tiny Green Tree Python hatchlings that were taking a pop at me. Didn't even feel it, even though it left tiny marks. One was a carpet python. I felt that one. But again, no big deal. The 4th one Redtail Boa. OUCH. Definitely felt that one!!! 

Neither of those hissed. Struck and bit faster then a speeding bullet  :Wink:  

A bit of complaining doesn't bother me at all. I find it sort of cute when they talk back a bit  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (01-05-2019),_Dianne_ (01-05-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Hissing is imho not always aggression or defensiveness.
> 
> Its simply an expression. They do not have to many, and that is one of them. I never worry about hissing, unless its in conjunction with an upraised upper body or neck, head facing me, staring me down, tight s-curve. Then I may think, hm, I may get tagged. 
> 
> A hissing while getting disturbed is akin to us saying "aaaaaawwwwww man" while someone shakes us to wake us up, and we don't feel like getting up. I don't even pay attention to it. They certainly have a right to voice their opinion, LOL. 
> 
> I've been bitten 4 times since owning snakes (never by Ball Pythons). 2 out of them were nothing. Tiny Green Tree Python hatchlings that were taking a pop at me. Didn't even feel it, even though it left tiny marks. One was a carpet python. I felt that one. But again, no big deal. The 4th one Redtail Boa. OUCH. Definitely felt that one!!! 
> 
> Neither of those hissed. Struck and bit faster then a speeding bullet  
> ...


^^ This ^^

I've had a few Burms over the years including a Half Dwarf Hypo ... anyways they're were all puppy tame and each one used to HISS whenever I reached in to touch them ... it seemed to be default reaction to being disturbed . They never bit or even struck though ..
Just hissed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (01-05-2019),_zina10_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Hissing is imho not always aggression or defensiveness.
> 
> Its simply an expression. They do not have to many, and that is one of them. I never worry about hissing, unless its in conjunction with an upraised upper body or neck, head facing me, staring me down, tight s-curve. Then I may think, hm, I may get tagged. 
> 
> A hissing while getting disturbed is akin to us saying "aaaaaawwwwww man" while someone shakes us to wake us up, and we don't feel like getting up. I don't even pay attention to it. They certainly have a right to voice their opinion, LOL. 
> 
> I've been bitten 4 times since owning snakes (never by Ball Pythons). 2 out of them were nothing. Tiny Green Tree Python hatchlings that were taking a pop at me. Didn't even feel it, even though it left tiny marks. One was a carpet python. I felt that one. But again, no big deal. The 4th one Redtail Boa. OUCH. Definitely felt that one!!! 
> 
> Neither of those hissed. Struck and bit faster then a speeding bullet  
> ...





> ^^ This ^^
> 
> I've had a few Burms over the years including a Half Dwarf Hypo ... anyways they're were all puppy tame and each one used to HISS whenever I reached in to touch them ... it seemed to be default reaction to being disturbed . They never bit or even struck though ..
> Just hissed 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thank you both. I never thought of that, for some reason!

It was hardly aggressive, so you may have a really good point.

----------

Zincubus (01-05-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

No, it's not "aggressive", just expressing his opinion.     :Snake: "I vant to be alone & I just got comfortable, for Pete's sake." 

 You can't blame him for asscociating you with treatments- I think it might wear off in time, assuming the best, of course.

----------

_dakski_ (01-05-2019),_zina10_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## dakski

A little less hissing today and a happy Yafe, with much less popping and puffing noises when he came out. He wasn't out long, again, but he peed again. Boy did he pee! 10G worth of pee and urate. He was 150G yesterday and 140G today!

*
Here is a video of him going back in his tank: https://streamable.com/yz4f3


*Here is a picture of him showing of his "carpet python" skills! "Look Dad! You know I can hang on one branch. But, did you know I can hang on both at the same time?"

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such talent!  Where's the Hollywood agents when you need them?  He's looking great!  "Happy tongue" indeed...

Those perches just lift out, don't they?  Why not put something on them for more traction?  (could even be a few replaceable 
rubber bands)

I was just thinking, even parents of HUMAN babies don't weigh their kids before & after poo... :ROFL:

----------


## dakski

> Such talent!  Where's the Hollywood agents when you need them?  He's looking great!  "Happy tongue" indeed...
> 
> Those perches just lift out, don't they?  Why not put something on them for more traction?  (could even be a few replaceable 
> rubber bands)
> 
> I was just thinking, even parents of HUMAN babies don't weigh their kids before & after poo...


LOL. Yeah, he's pretty talented. Really getting the carpet python thing down. He was in a tub previously, but instinct is kicking in!

The perches do lift out, but they are cut to size and fit in pretty well and are roughed up with sand paper. They have yet to turn. However, he is small now. The rubber bands are a great idea, especially as he gets bigger and heavier. 

Finally, last time I checked, human babies don't pee and poo once a week or every couple of weeks respectively. Makes weighing a lot easier. Also, I won't be as particular about it when he's totally out of the woods. I literally hadn't weighed him since he started eating (tried to leave him alone to heal). Then 2X in 2 days. Trying to get a baseline. I'm bad, but not that bad. Give me a little credit Bogertophis!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe looks good in the new digs Dave. He's the master of his domain  :Smile: . I love those perches too. Does boaphile sell them separately? I wonder if they'd fit a 4ft AP cage.

----------


## dakski

> Yafe looks good in the new digs Dave. He's the master of his domain . I love those perches too. Does boaphile sell them separately? I wonder if they'd fit a 4ft AP cage.


Thanks EL-Ziggy. He really does. It's so gratifying to see him happy and enjoying his new home. He's definitely the "Master of His Domain!" Hence hissing at me. "Dad, this is my house! I MUST PROTECT THIS HOUSE!"

The perches are PVC pipe. Jeff Ronne/The Boaphile sends one size with the tanks, and places the holders wherever you want them (my tank was custom as he generally makes arboreal tanks no bigger than 3FT and only has one PVC pipe holder). However, I got that black PVC, cut to size, for $8 at home depot. 

Jeff sent 1 7/8" in white, but I liked the black and grabbed some 2" at home depot. The holders will hold 13/16" all the way to 2 3/8". The holders are roughed up as well as the PVC (I used a quick sand paper job to rough up the new PVC pipe so it wouldn't spin and to give Yafe more grip) and do not spin. 

http://www.boaphileplastics.com/arborealcages.html

I imagine Jeff could sell you the holders separately and you could install them in any tank. A couple screws hold them in and then you could get PVC pipe to fit tight in whatever size tank you have.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe ate 5 days ago, but I wanted to get him on a Sunday feeding schedule along with all the other snakes. 

I figured I'd offer tonight and if he didn't eat, I'd offer again next Sunday. 

Not only did he eat, he ate from his top branch! It was awesome to see him eating like a true Carpet Python! GO YAFE!

He must be feeling much better and getting his strength back!

I am so happy. 

He will be on a weekly feeding schedule for a bit and then as he gets bigger, every two weeks, and eventually, possibly every 3 weeks, depending on the size meals I feed him. 

Here are pictures of him eating the "Carpet Python Way" and then finishing swallowing and feeling full and happy. 

P.S. EL-Ziggy and Bogertophis, notice the rubber bands! The top perch was cut perfectly and fits really snug. The bottom one, not as well. The rubber bands help a lot. The ones I got from Jeff are both very snug and there is no issue. If cut with a table saw, I imagine it would be better, but for $8, home depot cut with a human and a regular saw. I wanted to see how this size fit, but if I get more, I'll have them cut with a table saw, or I'll have my buddy who has one cut them for me. 



[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (01-07-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe seems to be doing great. I have a few pictures below. 

He still makes some noises, but they are much quieter and fewer than before. 

He is, as previous posts show, pounding and gobbling down food, now rat fuzzy's - even while wrapped around his perch. This shows he is getting both his appetite and his strength back. 

I've left him alone the past two days to digest since his last meal, but took him out briefly tonight to check his tank for waste and see how he was doing. 

He scared me in two ways tonight. 

First, he's really getting his spunk back. I touched him with the hook, as usual, and got a little hiss, but it's getting less each time. Then, when I went to pick him up off his branch, he made several darty movements, including one towards my hand. At first, it scared me and I expected a bite. However, I figured out pretty quickly that wasn't going to happen, and he was just a little nervous. He let me untangle him and start to get him out of the tank, but as I started to pull him out, he quickly wrapped 50% of his body around the front branch/perch! What a rascal. At this point he was calm, but determined! Did I mention he's getting his strength back? After a minute of gentle unravelling, I got him out of his tank and he was calm and inquisitive.

Secondly, for a minute after I got him out, NO TONGUE FLICKS! Oh no! I was starting to freak out! I was looking at his nostrils, checking around his mouth and nostrils for mucus or discharge, etc. All of a sudden, with my head about 5 inches from his face, he has this huge yawn! I mean EPIC yawn. All of a sudden, tongue flick galore again! Not sure what that was all about, but I'll keep on eye on him. Either way, big relief. Can snakes get a "frog" in their throat like humans when we first wake up?

He was out for about 3-4 minutes and was calm and seemingly happy and chill the whole time. No unusual squeezes, no weird movements, and the noises did not get worse at all over that period of time. 

Finally, his colors are looking better than ever. He is really glowing! I am hoping he sheds soon since he's finally eating regularly. However, he was definitely not at his best color wise when he was sick!



"*Good morning Yafe!"

"Dad, are you kidding me? I just went to sleep!"*

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (01-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2019),_zina10_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

He really is so cute Dave, glad he's doing so well for you

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Your little "baby" is growing up, lol.  Learning to play tug o'war & yawning in your face, how rude!   :Wink:    Sounds to me like he has a sense of humor.

Just be sure he doesn't get a chance to play hide & seek...

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Your little "baby" is growing up, lol.  Learning to play tug o'war & yawning in your face, how rude!     Sounds to me like he has a sense of humor.
> 
> Just be sure he doesn't get a chance to play hide & seek...


NO HIDE AND SEEK! For any of the animals!  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe peed and urated last night. I cleaned up today and put him in his holding container. Happy tongue all the way! I am very happy. I also snapped a few shots before I took him out and when I put him back, as well as a video of him in his container with happy tongue and being chill. He seems perfectly fine today. What a relief. 

*Link to Happy Tongue video: https://streamable.com/3qgo6


*

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (01-09-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Big breakthrough with Yafe today!

I rubbed him with the hook, picked him up, and guess what? Not one hiss! Big step forward!

*Video of hook rubbing and grabbing Yafe with my hand without a hiss! https://streamable.com/cfwx8*

----------


## Bogertophis

> Big breakthrough with Yafe today!
> 
> I rubbed him with the hook, picked him up, and guess what? Not one hiss! Big step forward!
> 
> *Video of hook rubbing and grabbing Yafe with my hand without a hiss! https://streamable.com/cfwx8*


Glad you had a good day with him but I wouldn't count my hisses for a while...snakes aren't in the same mood every day any more than we are, 
and whether he hisses or not, he's not mad at you anyway...and he's looking good.

----------

_dakski_ (01-11-2019),_zina10_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## scarThePiedBall

> Big breakthrough with Yafe today!
> 
> I rubbed him with the hook, picked him up, and guess what? Not one hiss! Big step forward!
> 
> *Video of hook rubbing and grabbing Yafe with my hand without a hiss! https://streamable.com/cfwx8*



 :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Glad you had a good day with him but I wouldn't count my hisses for a while...snakes aren't in the same mood every day any more than we are, 
> and whether he hisses or not, he's not mad at you anyway...and he's looking good.


LOL! Not my first rodeo, or snake, or animal, who ever hissed at me! I would be surprised if this was it for hisses from the little guy! However, I'll take no hissing today as a small victory, and a positive step. Especially given that he's been hissing consistently since being in the new tank, and feeling better, every time I've taken him out.

I learned a long time ago to be realistic, but also to count your blessings. Today I had one, even if it was small, and maybe temporary, with Yafe.

----------


## Bogertophis

> LOL! Not my first rodeo, or snake, or animal, who ever hissed at me! I would be surprised if this was it for hisses from the little guy! However, I'll take no hissing today as a small victory, and a positive step. Especially given that he's been hissing consistently since being in the new tank, and feeling better, every time I've taken him out.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to be realistic, but also to count your blessings. Today I had one, even if it was small, and maybe temporary, with Yafe.


Oh OK then, go ahead & celebrate... :Dance:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Bounce:    I know what you mean...  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

A few updates. 

1. Yafe came out again without a hiss!

2. Yafe made a new friend - my niece! He was a total gentleman! She was a gentle girl, as always. 

3. Yafe ate another Rat Fuzzy (16G), from his branch again, tonight!

He's well on his way to being a happy, and as healthy as he can be, snake. 

Also, for the record, he did not come out for two days before being handled by my niece, in anticipation of, and he wasn't out long, and did great, and is sounding and acting better than ever.

----------

_cletus_ (01-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sure looks like he's doing great but I'm almost afraid to say so- I don't want the little rascal to backslide for attention again.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-14-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## dakski

Guess who's looking pretty good these days? Guess who's got muscle tone and color and happy tongue? Guess who's climbing like a BOSS Carpet Python?

Yafe, that's who!

Oh, and guess who hasn't hissed at his Dad when he gets picked up, in over a week (3X times getting picked up)?

*​Video of Yafe Carpet Pythoning Like a Total Boss and Wrapping Around His Favorite Spot on the "Branch." https://streamable.com/fbkar

*

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-17-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-17-2019),_JRLongton_ (01-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-17-2019),_zina10_ (01-17-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's great news Dave. It looks and sounds like Yafe is really thriving now! Woo-hoo!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-17-2019),_dakski_ (01-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Dancing Carrot:  :Dance:  :Pink Elephant:  :Dancin' Banana: YESSSSSSS!  :Sweeet:

----------

_dakski_ (01-17-2019)

----------


## dakski

Good news and eh news, but I think they are related. 

Over the past week, Yafe's popping/puffing noises have seemed to get a little worse. Again, no discharge, still happy tongue, still alert and he's been eating, etc. 

However, I think there's a good reason. 

I think he's finally going to shed!

I've attached a couple of pictures, but it's so hard to see with his eyes. It looks like he's starting to cloud over and he's acting like it too. When I went to check on him the other day, he was very reactionary. Very jumpy and seemed startled by the hook and my touch. He lunged/jumped several times when touched, but not towards me or striking, etc. Just, obviously startled and trying to be on guard in case he had to get away. NO hissing and NO striking despite not being able to see well! He's doing really well in that regard. As soon as I picked him up, he calmed right down as well. His skin looks a little faded and a little wrinkled, but he's so bright, it's hard to tell. 

Hopefully, I will be reporting a shed soon and also that some of the noise has cleared up as well. I am hopeful that any residual gunk in his nostrils clears out with the old skin. 

*EDIT:* Additionally, he has not been climbing, which is unusual for him, but rather, been curled up in his hides.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-19-2019),_cletus_ (01-20-2019),_Dianne_ (01-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I agree, he's going into shed & growing up!   :Wink:   And he's smart enough not to climb when his clothes might fall off, lol.  Good snakey!

----------

_dakski_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Definitely sounds like hes going into shed I noticed my male albino gets a bit whistley in his nostrils around him shedding, but gone as soon as he sheds,must be the loose skin inside his nostrils 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Shed- you can also tell by the way his skin dimples slightly near the second curve in above photo.  It's hard to see the clouding on albino types, but the skin 
texture also gives it away.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## cletus

Great news dakski!

----------

_dakski_ (01-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

No shed as of today. I fed the rest of the crew tonight, but I skipped Yafe, and will offer after he sheds. He should shed any day now, if not tonight. 

He's been in the warm hide curled up for 3 days now. I've kept humidity averaging around 65-70% instead of 55-60% or so.

----------


## tickyyy

share pics when he sheds

----------


## dakski

Woke up at 2AM this morning and was kind go restless.

I went downstairs, and guess who was on his branch/perch for the first time in a while?

Also, guess who shed? A perfect shed too. 

Yafe!

I quickly defrosted a small rat fuzzy (about 12G), but he showed no interest. Not sure if he's not in the mood, it was too small, or what, but I am not worried at all. 

Feeding day here for the snakes is Sunday. I wanted to offer something smaller so he would eat Sunday with everyone else, but also to see if he would go after a smaller prey item now that he's been eating normally for a bit. 

Not necessarily a controlled experiment, but I'll offer something bigger on Sunday and see what happens. 

I would have be fine with him eating, but I am also interested to see how he sounds tomorrow. I imagine it can only be better, or the same. I am hoping shedding got some residual stuff out of his nose, etc. 

Additionally, he is due to poop, but he's a python, and growing, so I am not too worried. It's been a little bit, but again, python, growing, and he is showing no signs of being backed up at all and has been urinating normally. 

I'll try to report tomorrow on how he sounds and get some better pictures with the lights on!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad he a good shed, sometimes the antibiotics make them have rubbish sheds

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_dakski_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

I took Yafe out this morning. 

He still has some residual noise and when out for a bit, the noises get a little worse. He also made several movements to indicate he was uncomfortable after a bit. However, the noises, which were only pops, at their absolute worst, where quieter than they were a week ago at the quietest they got. So that's really good. 


He's looking amazing and seems happy. Lots of tongue flicks and he's very gentle. 


He also weighed in at 165G today. He was 120G when we got him. He is due to use the bathroom, but still, he's a growing boy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad yafe is putting weight on for you, suppose it's like having pneumonia, that scars your lungs too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looking good, Yafe!   :Good Job: 

He probably didn't eat because he was not focused on food yet, having just shed...it doesn't always pay to be a "helicopter".   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Really glad yafe is putting weight on for you, suppose it's like having pneumonia, that scars your lungs too
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


The good news is if he has scars, they won't get bigger and he will, so they will have less of an impact on him as he ages and grows. 




> Looking good, Yafe!  
> 
> He probably didn't eat because he was not focused on food yet, having just shed...it doesn't always pay to be a "helicopter".


Understood and agreed. I offered quick, he refused. I took out the rat and that was that. No need to over stress him. 

He will be offered again on Sunday per the feeding schedule.

----------


## dakski

Good news and good news. 

Yafe left me a couple presents yesterday from the night before. He peed and urated 1X and pooped and peed 1X as well. 

His weight, dry, is 145G. That's up from 120G when he arrived and he was down to 110G after using the bathroom the day after he arrived and then not eating for 6 weeks (his low weight was 110G). 

I'll take a 35G weight gain on a snake that was ill and not eating and who seems to be feeling a lot better. 

The other good news is I did NOT take pictures of the event, so I have no pictures to share today.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Very nice! I'm glad he's gaining weight.

----------

_dakski_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

So great he's putting weight on Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe came out today for a little one on one time. 

He let out a half hearted hiss when I tapped him with the hook handle and woke him up, but then was fine and chill. He's starting to get really inquisitive and curious and is a sweet guy. 

I had him out about 4 days ago, but then fed him Sunday night, and didn't feel well yesterday, so this is the first time I've had him out for any length of time since he shed.

Here's the amazing thing.

He hissed, but other than that..............

NO NOISE! NO POPS, WHISTLES, etc.

He sounds totally normal. 

Even after 5 minutes of being out and social, no pops. I am not going to say we are 100% out of the woods, but we are getting pretty close if we aren't there. 

I was blown away and ecstatic! He's all happy tongue and moving calmly and gently and seems comfortable for the first time ever!

I am so incredibly happy!

He also really looks good. He has some weight on him now. His colors are vibrant; orange and yellow and white, with even a little pink!

*Here's a quick video of Yafe looking and sounding great! https://streamable.com/3yxme*

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-31-2019),_Dianne_ (01-31-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-31-2019),_zina10_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Party:  That's great news!   :W00t:

----------

_dakski_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Great news!  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------

_dakski_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## dakski

> That's great news!





> Great news!


Frankly, it's nothing short of a miracle! I'll take it!

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats such good news Dave 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe continues to be doing very well. I think I heard a pop or two the other day, but I am not sure. Maybe I am paranoid, or maybe he's got a tiny bit of residual whatever. It was so quiet, who knows. I also have a head cold so it was probably me breathing. 

He's gaining strength and size and getting really chill and inquisitive. 

I think he must be feeling better, and overall, pretty good, because he attacks his F/T rats from above on his branch, coils them with half his body while the other half is coiled around his branch, and even eats the prey while hanging!

He's really a sweet guy. Not much hissing at all now and although a little darty and sometimes difficult when I try to take him out (he will get off one branch only to coil the next while I try to take him out), he's a total sweetie when out. 

Here are some pictures of our happy, healthy, growing, boy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-12-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-12-2019),Jessibelle (02-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I just got over a dumb cold...I'm hoping you just imagined the pops were his.  Yafe's looking great & obviously feeling like a real snake, finally.   :Good Job:

----------


## dakski

Hardest Strike Yet from Yafe; it made me jump while filming!

*https://streamable.com/uy2sm*

Him coiling from his perch.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-12-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-12-2019),Jessibelle (02-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I just got over a dumb cold...I'm hoping you just imagined the pops were his.  Yafe's looking great & obviously feeling like a real snake, finally.


Either way, he's showing so much improvement, that if he has a tiny bit of scarring, I believe he will grow out of it. 

Hope you feel better soon Bogertophis.

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh thanks, yeah, I'm all good now.  I rarely get sick...pretty sure I caught it in Walmart... :Surprised:   This time of year I should wear a bag over my head when I go there...
they even closed the local schools for 2 days about a week ago, for all the sick-outs with the flu.  

Back to Yafe, I agree...as he get's bigger & stronger, if there is any residual scarring, hopefully it will be minimized.

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats really great news Dave , hes looking so good


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Thats really great news Dave , hes looking so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you Rich. 

I've heard carpets are food driven close to boas, but hadn't seen it. Tonight I saw it! Very pleased. 

He was super aware the food was coming and his interest was definitely there. As you can see in the video, when I offered, he did not hesitate. 

Also, very happy he took to rats so well. What a relief.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

It's great to see Yafe thriving Dave. You and Katie have done a fantastic job with him!

----------

_dakski_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe continues to look and sound fantastic. He's really doing great. He's still a little darty sometimes when I hold him, but in general, really chilling out. He has never made a strike/bite attempt, and this may just be the way he is, but I think he has a little room to get more comfortable with handling. He has shown a more relaxed nature in the past few weeks. 

Here are some pictures of the handsome guy!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2019),_cletus_ (02-22-2019),_Dianne_ (02-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-21-2019),_MD_Pythons_ (02-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really great Dave,nice and bright

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Looking really great Dave,nice and bright
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


No pun intended, but his colors are so RICH!

He's really looking handsome. There is also a lot of nuance in his coloration. Pinks, oranges, etc.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

His colors sure are popping and he also looks bigger every time I see him! What are you feeding him these days Dave?

----------

_dakski_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Hes real cool. Love how bright he is. Its great he has a chill temperament..Ive never enjoyed a defensive snake..if I feel that they are stressed by me I feel badly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Hes real cool. Love how bright he is. Its great he has a chill temperament..Ive never enjoyed a defensive snake..if I feel that they are stressed by me I feel badly. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Since hes been healthy, hes really calm. Ive had defensive baby snakes, but they snap out of that quick once they realize I wont hurt them or eat them. 

He is apparently very calm for a young carpet. Thats why I got him. 




> His colors sure are popping and he also looks bigger every time I see him! What are you feeding him these days Dave?


Hes eating rat fuzzys. They are about 15-17g. 

He he will be on rat pups in the next week or two.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## cletus

He's looking good!

----------

_dakski_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe ate his first rat pup tonight!

It was a small rat pup at 20G, but bigger than anything he's had so far. He has been eating 16-18G rat fuzzy's. 

He was so excited he grabbed it and fell of his perch. He is fine and he didn't let go of the rat! That's my boy!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

GO Yafe!  You really know they're motivated when they forget they can't fly, lol.  He has sure come a long way!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (02-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's good news Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Great news!

----------

_dakski_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Thanks guys and gals!

He's really come so far; I cannot believe it myself. I am just happy he's doing so well and really, thriving. 

He's a good guy too. He's a great snake. 

I just wish my heart didn't skip a beat when he hisses at me every once in a while when I wake him up and try to get him off his perch(es). To be clear, it scares me because I have flashbacks of when he sounded like that all the time with the RI, not because I think he's going to bite me. 

As mentioned, he has yet to do more than be a big bluffer, and I think that's his MO. 

Again, I couldn't be happier with his progress and how cool of an animal he is. He truly is a miracle.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing amazing. I had him out for over a 1/2 hour today and he was a gem. More importantly, he made no noises at all. Didn't even hiss when I picked him up. However, in the past, when he was still recovering, he would squeeze me tightly after a few minutes and start popping. Not at all now. I think he's really out of the woods. 

Below are some pictures of him. He feel asleep wrapped around my wrist for a while. What a sweet guy. 

Here are some videos of him on the scaffolding I have for the snakes to climb on. He had a good time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-27-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Can't get enough of this success story...you & Katie really came thru for him, and it's amazing to see him so beautiful, healthy & enjoying life now.   :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Can't get enough of this success story...you & Katie really came thru for him, and it's amazing to see him so beautiful, healthy & enjoying life now.


Thank you Bogertophis. 

I'll be honest, I was very scared for a long time. I think I only showed it a few times here, but I was worried sick. I don't think I ever lost hope for more than a day, but there were definitely days when I wasn't sure he was going to pull through. 

After the worst was over, there was a long period where I thought he would be okay, and function as a snake, but would never be 100%. 

If he's not 100% now, he's so close it doesn't matter. 

He's not just doing well, he's thriving. He's pounding rat pups now, climbing all over his cage, become pretty good at being handled, and getting better at that all the time. I still only take him out about 2-3 times a week though. He's eating weekly to put on weight and grow and I give him 2 days to digest and then handle every other day usually. 

He really is a miracle snake. 

A don't know if I everyone who followed this story understood how bad off he was. I've kept snakes for over 20+ years. I've never seen a snake this sick. My vet, who saw him after 1/2 the dose of the first antibiotic was given, said she'd seen much worse, and that she thought he would pull through. However, many of the "worse" don't. 

Now, I am meticulous about husbandry, and feeding, etc. However, as animals age, I've had ones who got ill. This was different. He was young and near death. Not a good combination. 

As I've mentioned in the past, I've had my share of health issues and I was not giving up on Yafe, ever. He's a fighter. I respect that and relate to that. If he had issues his whole life, he would still have been welcome here, always.

However, to see him doing this well, both blows my mind and fills me with joy. 

Both Yafe's breeder, and several friends of mine who breed snakes, cannot believe his recovery. Most said he's a miracle and are amazed he pulled through. 

Of course, if not for all this drama, we would love Yafe. However, he has a special place in our hearts now. 

Raise a glass, a rat, etc. for Yafe, the miracle snake. 


לחיים


*L'Chaim/To* *Life!


*

----------

_Dianne_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

It hit me tonight, Yafe is really getting bigger. When I first put him in his 4X2X1.5', he was tiny in there. Now he's starting to fill it out and starting to show some girth and is much more muscular. 

Here's a picture of him last night stretched out somewhat on his front perch and of all 3 snakes in that tower begging/looking for food.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing great. He downed a 22G F/T rat tonight and didn't hiss at me when I picked him up earlier to changes his water and look for waste. He was pretty chill overall today, and lately, except for going after his F/T rats!

He hasn't pooped in a bit, so I don't have a good weight, but best guess is over 180G.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-04-2019)

----------


## dakski

Spent some time with Yafe tonight. He's doing great and looking and sounding excellent! He's really getting noticeably bigger as well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-05-2019),_Dianne_ (03-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

You fought so hard for this little guy-  it's really nice to see him thriving like this...it never gets old seeing snakes regain their health.

----------

_dakski_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

Proper DSLR pics of Yafe. He peed and urated and is now 195G (still due to poop).

Wow, that's a big difference from 105G or so when he hadn't eaten in a bit and was sick.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-20-2019),_Dianne_ (03-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

The proper camera definitely brings the colour out properly, really loving all the pinks on him

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

I am freaking out a little. 

Yafe shed last night, and looks amazing. HOWEVER, when I took him out to clean his cage and weigh him today, he was popping again. He's still flicking his tongue, but became visibly uncomfortable after a few minutes. I got him back into his tank ASAP, raised temps a a degree on the hot spot - 93F on his perch vs. 91-92F and upped humidity slightly. It's been about 50% in there for him, but I got it closer to 60% for now. 

I am perseverating. What if he's getting sick again? What if he's going to keep getting sick???????????

Okay, deep breathes. He was eating and still popping before I moved him into the his current and proper enclosure. Maybe the shed irritated things, but he just needs a few days. 

I am going to keep a close eye on him, but also pretty much let him be. 

Any thoughts are welcomed.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think he's learned to do that to keep you interested & wrapped around his pretty little tail... :Wink:   (you can't be "under his thumb" since he doesn't have one)

Maybe his nostrils didn't shed quite right?  Too soon to panic...but I can understand your concern, for sure, after all you've been thru with him.

You never did have him tested for nidovirus, did you?  I hate (HATE!) to ask...  But anyway, from what I've read, some snakes seem to clear that infection 
in 6-12 months, & Yafe IS doing much better now, so maybe?  This is just speculation & I suspect it's what's already going thru your mind as well.  Only 
one way to find out, if these symptoms continue, you should at least find out what you're dealing with.  Your vet's probably on speed-dial anyway...

----------

_dakski_ (03-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Good luck Dave,hope he's not coming down with anything again

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yes...I HOPE he's OK too, & that it's just your imagination after all you & he have been thru...I think I might be "hearing pops" too?   :Wink:

----------


## dakski

I checked Yafe yesterday, briefly. I did not want to bother him, but I also wanted to make sure things weren't getting worse. Last time he went no pops to pops in a day he was leaking mucus out of his nose the next day. 

GOOD NEWS, I think. Resting I didn't hear pops. I picked him up for all of 30 seconds and he was popping, but there duration was longer than the day before and the pops were a little quieter. 

What does this mean? 

I think it's a good sign that he's not popping at rest, that I can tell (I do not make a habit of sticking my head into my snakes' faces when they are in their tank). He was resting in his hide right at the front so I think I would have heard it. He is, however, staying in his hides. He's usually climbing all around most of the time. 

I plan on keeping humidity up and temps up (temps up slightly) and giving him a few days to rest. I am hoping the shed aggregated something but that he's able to fight it off easily. It looks like that might be what's happening now. 

He also looks stunning. I took a couple pictures while he was in his tank and before I picked him up. As you can see from the pictures, his nostrils are clear and his color is good.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking nice and bright,fingers crossed he can fight off any suspected  sniffles,good luck 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Looking nice and bright,fingers crossed he can fight off any suspected  sniffles,good luck 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you. I don't want to jinx anything, but I am optimistic. 

His colors are off the charts. His head/neck area is so dense in coloration and oranges and pinks. The pictures do not show it well, but he has some subtle hints of that on all his body.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think he just wants to make sure you're paying attention... :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

I got the best birthday present I could ask for today. 

Yafe sounds almost perfect today! The shed must have aggravated scar tissue, or something similar. I think he will be okay.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (03-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (03-23-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe nailed and happily devoured a rat pup tonight. I am very happy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Yafe nailed and happily devoured a rat pup tonight. I am very happy.


That's great news Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Maybe you just need some ear-plugs...if he's going to "pop" a little from now on, it would help reduce your stress...?   :Wink:   It might be as "normal" as he can be, 
and not be reason to panic?

----------

_dakski_ (03-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Glad to hear Yafe us doing well Dave. He's looking great too!

----------

_dakski_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe gobbled down another rat pup tonight and sounds great. He's much calmer again and doing great with handling. 

Again, not sure what caused the discomfort and noise, but it went away, and fast, and that's what matters. 

Here's a picture from yesterday's handling session.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019),Jessibelle (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Two things on Yafe. 

1. He's doing really well, but did something strange the other day. I had a friend holding him for a few minutes while I cleaned his tank. He was slithering all around her, but after about 5 minutes, she said he squeezed and lunged - not striked. He's historically done that when he starts to get uncomfortable from breathing and starts faintly popping. I didn't see it however, because my back was turned, but it made her nervous. I took him and he was okay with me for 30 seconds until I got him back in his tank, where he happily climbed all around. I also listened to his breathing and it sounded fine. 

Not 100% sure what happened, but he might have been telling her either, more support please, or that's enough handling. I am still building up his handling tolerance. 


2. He nailed another rat pup last night. 

He's a weirdo though. He, fairly frequently, will strike and coil, and then drop the prey. 1/2 the time he does this, he seems to forget about it, and I have to re-offer. The 2nd time, he nailed it again, and it was down the hatch quick. 

He had dropped the prey on his hide from his front perch, and it rolled off into the corner. He was waiting patiently on his perch begging for me to re-offer. 

I am just exceptionally happy that he is eating consistently (rats at that), growing, shedding, and breathing!

He's doing great and really is a success story. I couldn't be happier. Katie too. She held him the other day and was amazed at his color and size (easily over 200G now).

----------


## richardhind1972

> Two things on Yafe. 
> 
> 1. He's doing really well, but did something strange the other day. I had a friend holding him for a few minutes while I cleaned his tank. He was slithering all around her, but after about 5 minutes, she said he squeezed and lunged - not striked. He's historically done that when he starts to get uncomfortable from breathing and starts faintly popping. I didn't see it however, because my back was turned, but it made her nervous. I took him and he was okay with me for 30 seconds until I got him back in his tank, where he happily climbed all around. I also listened to his breathing and it sounded fine. 
> 
> Not 100% sure what happened, but he might have been telling her either, more support please, or that's enough handling. I am still building up his handling tolerance. 
> 
> 
> 2. He nailed another rat pup last night. 
> 
> ...


That's good news Dave , as you say probably needed a little more support from your friend. You now what amount of support he needs as you handle him the most
I hate it when they drop there food after striking in the most stupid place, trying to get it back is a nightmare, even worse when they have it  tight in the coils and can't get it out to offer, lol

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-10-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looks amazing! He's getting so rich colored and is getting used to handling as well. Not that he was ever aggressive, but he's definitely getting more chill. 

He weighed in today, dry, at 215G!!!!!! 2X the weight when I got him!

----------

_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),Gio (05-06-2019),_Pengil_ (04-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's great news dave , he's looking great, definitely getting thicker 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...
> 
> He's a weirdo though. He, fairly frequently, will strike and coil, and then drop the prey. 1/2 the time he does this, he seems to forget about it, and I have to re-offer. The 2nd time, he nailed it again, and it was down the hatch quick. 
> 
> He had dropped the prey on his hide from his front perch, and it rolled off into the corner. He was waiting patiently on his perch begging for me to re-offer...


I swear some snakes just want to make sure we feel "needed", lol.  Or maybe to see if we know how to "fetch"?

----------

_dakski_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe continues to be doing great and looking awesome. Here he is climbing back in his tank after a handling session.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-05-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Yafe continues to be doing great and looking awesome. Here he is climbing back in his tank after a handling session.


Yafe is getting quite long now, looking great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-05-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Yafe is looking stunning!

Did your cage come with the perches or did you fashion those yourself? I would be curious to know your process if you did it yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRLongton

Very cool fella you have there, Dave. Carpets are such elegant looking snakes. How does he compare to your boas in handling and temperament?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe is looking awesome Dave!

----------


## dakski

> Yafe is looking stunning!
> 
> Did your cage come with the perches or did you fashion those yourself? I would be curious to know your process if you did it yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the tank from Jeff Ronne at Boaphile. The perches are PVC, but he installed mounts for them to rest on. They are V shaped mounts. I can send pictures if you want. 




> Very cool fella you have there, Dave. Carpets are such elegant looking snakes. How does he compare to your boas in handling and temperament?


Yafe is a sweetheart, but he moves quickly and get scared/jumpy easily. Keep in mind, he was sick for a long time and still adjusting to handling. He does not bite, but makes quick movements, more like more corn snakes, then like my BP or my boas. He is out a lot more and is fun to watch/see in his tank. 




> Yafe is looking awesome Dave!


Thanks brother!

----------


## alittleFREE

> I got the tank from Jeff Ronne at Boaphile. The perches are PVC, but he installed mounts for them to rest on. They are V shaped mounts. I can send pictures if you want!


That would be great. Im working on plans for a cage for my Bredli and I want to provide some perching that will be easy to remove and clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed the other day and is looking, and more importantly, sounding great! He didn't eat while in shed, but pounded a F/T rat pup two nights ago.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-18-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is looking and doing awesome. He's 225G dry and looks amazing in the sun - see pictures below. He only skips meals when in shed and pounds rat pups offered any other time. He's totally cool with me though. A little high strung, but a total sweetie. 

Took the pictures with the DSLR outside. WOW! You can really see the richness of his pattern and colors and the peaches and oranges.

----------

_Alicia_ (06-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-25-2019),_Dianne_ (06-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-26-2019),fadingdaylight (05-25-2019),Gio (06-01-2019),_Reinz_ (05-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really looking great dave, just love his colours 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking good Yafe! Sunlight does wonders for their colors. It's been in the mid 90s here the past few days. I'll have to take advantage.

----------

_dakski_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Looks great, I bet hell just keeps looking better as he ages.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe continues to flourish. He's now 230G, or more than 2X the weight we got him at. GO YAFE!

He's still calm and gentle, but active.

----------

_Alicia_ (06-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_Dianne_ (06-02-2019),_Ditto_ (06-02-2019),fadingdaylight (06-02-2019),Gio (06-01-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2019)

----------


## Gio

Looking good here!

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Safe dropped a bomb and we spent some quality time together after I cleaned his tank. 

He's doing great and is so gentle and predictable. He's awesome, my little Miracle Snake!

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_Reinz_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yafe's a real success story, with all that he's been thru, and you've earned all bragging rights for his current condition.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (06-08-2019),_Reinz_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe's a real success story, with all that he's been thru, and you've earned all bragging rights for his current condition.


Thank you, Bogertophis. 

That means a lot. 

He really is a huge success story. I couldnt be happier. I dont he think could be either.

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave, looks like he didn't want to let go of the hook 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Looking great dave, looks like he didn't want to let go of the hook 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


He chose my warm arm after a while. However, the hook was effective at getting him out of his tank.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe and I spent some time bonding today. I didn't realize how long he has gotten! He is really sweet and even lets me get him off his perch pretty easily. There is a little fight, but he hasn't hissed at me in months. He's really coming along and getting very predicable and calm. 

He's vibrant, happy, healthy, and sweet! What else could I ask for?

I have not heard a pop, wheeze, etc. from him in a while either. 

Here's a video of me and Yafe with Yafe using my arm as a branch. 



And some pictures!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-14-2019),_Reinz_ (06-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

He is looking great.  Happy to see the turnaround he made!

----------

_dakski_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Wow he is really getting big and is looking amazing.

----------

_dakski_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's really putting some length on him now dave, looks nice and bright too 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## dakski

> He is looking great.  Happy to see the turnaround he made!





> Wow he is really getting big and is looking amazing.





> He's really putting some length on him now dave, looks nice and bright too 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! He's blinding! He is also doing incredibly well. I am beyond happy. He's only 230G or so, but I expect he will fill out some soon. 

He just turned two years old this month - I feel terrible - I forgot to post. It was 6-2-19. 

He's a little behind I imagine because of his slow start with me being sick.

I replaced the light in his tank today as it was having issues. Jeff Ronne kindly sent me a new on free of charge. 

Here he is doing what he loves to do! Sorry for the crappy iPhone picture through the water stained acrylic.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Happy belated birthday, Yafe!   :Fest2:  :Fest:

----------

_dakski_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe hung out with his Grandma today. She is so happy he is doing so well. She loves seeing her Grandreptiles.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got a new LED white and blue light. It makes him glow. He also got his first weaned rat tonight, 30G. 






Yummy!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe easily digested that big meal and left me a present yesterday. 

He's now 260G!

He eats again tonight.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Here are some pictures of Yafe today. He's looking great and still docile as can be.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2019),caravaggiooo (07-13-2019),_Dianne_ (07-07-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-15-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He looks very healthy, & more "filled out" now; but OF COURSE he's "docile"...he's too smart to tip his "hand" before he's big enough to really get the job done.  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (07-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

> He looks very healthy, & more "filled out" now; but OF COURSE he's "docile"...he's too smart to tip his "hand" before he's big enough to really get the job done.


Ha! He's actually getting more so. Further, Carpet's are known for being nippy when small, but tend to grow out of it. 

I assume you are pulling my leg, but either way, I have a lot of confidence in him and will continue to work with and spend time with him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Of course I'm pulling your leg... :Very Happy:    Yafe knows a good deal when he sees one.  (or he'd better!)

----------

_dakski_ (07-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe did not eat tonight and is going to shed soon. I had him out earlier to check his tank and clean his water. He gave me a little hiss, the first in a while, when I picked him up and even before when I stroked him with the hook handle. However, he calmed right down, as usual. His eyes were cloudy, but I figured I'd try tonight anyway. No luck. However, this has been his M.O. since I've had him. He doesn't want to eat in shed. 

I'll offer next week after his shed and post pictures as well. I imagine he's going to look stunning.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yafe did not eat tonight and is going to shed soon...... I figured I'd try tonight anyway. No luck. However, this has been his M.O. since I've had him. He doesn't want to eat in shed...


I'd say you ARE lucky.  He knows what he can handle & what he can't...if he took food, he might have either regurged it or shed in a zillion pieces.  Believe him, he doesn't 
need a meal while shedding.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (07-15-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I'd say you ARE lucky.  He knows what he can handle & what he can't...if he took food, he might have either regurged it or shed in a zillion pieces.  Believe him, he doesn't 
> need a meal while shedding.


I dont feed in shed as a general rule. 

However, unlike my boas or corns, I know he wont eat if hes close. Shayna (BP) is the same way. 

Not sure how close he is as I havent had him out in two days, but again, I can trust him to let me know.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe had a perfect shed and sounds great, meaning he's healthy and hit no bumps that I can see with the shed. 

I couldn't get a good picture as it's hot as heck here and didn't want to take him outside. He was also very active today. 

I'll get better pictures when I can. 

In the meantime, he's 270G totally empty (he didn't eat last week and went when he shed).

----------

_Alicia_ (07-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks fantastic dave
He's really growing pretty fast now 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

Got some indoor and iPhone pics today of Yafe, which is not ideal, but better than nothing. He's looking great with rich yellows and strong contrast. He's also really starting to thicken up.

Still a total sweetie and calm but curious.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-27-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-28-2019),Gio (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-28-2019),tickyyy (08-13-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking wonderful-   :Good Job:   He has really come a long way!

----------

_dakski_ (07-27-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is now 310G dry, or about 3X the weight when I got him. 

He's doing great and he has shown no symptoms of RI in a long while. I am starting to handle him 2-3X a week, instead of 1-2X for cleaning, etc.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-18-2019),Gio (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He looks great...I think all your challenges with this guy are behind you, you've done a great job with him, truly.

----------

_dakski_ (08-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

> He looks great...I think all your challenges with this guy are behind you, you've done a great job with him, truly.


Bogertophis, 

I don't want to jinx it, but I think you are right. He just inhaled a 40G weaned rat and frankly, he is thriving. 

It means a lot that you, and others here, have said Katie and I did a great job with him. We did our best and he deserved that and we were able to give that. When I talk to my buddy Don Soderberg from South Mountain Reptiles, where I got Solana, he still calls Yafe the "Ghost Snake" and says he's a miracle and he's amazed by the effort we put in. 

It's paid dividends though. He's an awesome snake and a real display snake. He's often on his perches and it's fun to see him out, even he's sleeping  :Smile: . He's also super chill and a great buddy. I think we will be buds for a long time to come.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I don't want to jinx it, but I think you are right... I think we will be buds for a long time to come.


I don't want to jinx it either but I really believe & hope that's so.  You never gave up, & neither did Yafe.

----------

_dakski_ (08-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking fantastic dave, such a great colour and definitely a credit to both of your hardwork and dedication 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I don't want to jinx it either but I really believe & hope that's so.  You never gave up, & neither did Yafe.





> Looking fantastic dave, such a great colour and definitely a credit to both of your hardwork and dedication 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you both. 

I saw fight in Yafe, as I've said before. I respect "fighters." Takes one to know one. I think I am part cat and have 4 lives left. 

From being born 9 weeks early in 1980 and having my right lung collapse and given a 10% chance to make it, to 2 kidney surgeries, including a transplant, and multiple complications, etc. I haven't quit either. 

He wanted it, he wanted to live. I just helped facilitate that in a way he couldn't for himself. However, as we say in Yiddish, he's got Chutzpah. I respect the heck out of that. 

Interestingly enough, I watch Clint's Reptiles Channel on Youtube and he adopted a Jungle Carpet, that even with ideal conditions, developed a full blown RI as an adult. Apparently, stress can really bring those on in these guys. He too saved that snakes life.

Of course, I am unclear, as he might be, of the history fo the animal, etc. Yafe was young, stressed, and therefore susceptible. However, captive bred and previously healthy. 

Either way, and knock on wood, I've had Yafe almost a year and as stated, is doing fantastic now. I do watch him like a hawk, but I also have relaxed a bit, and know what to do if anything changes.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Gio

Totally dig the colors!

----------

_dakski_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe came out to play tonight and Katie took some quick pics. He's well over 300G and thickening up. He's also getting even more mellow. He's not as jumpy and tends to relax in my arms instead of darting around like he used to. He still has his moments, but he really seems to be chilling a little more. 

I am considering moving him to a every 2 week feeding schedule, instead of 1X a week. Any thoughts? Should I wait until he's bigger? I know he's not a boa and he will put it towards growth, but I also know as adults they eat every 2-3 weeks.

Anyway, here is my healthy and growing boy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

If you know that these eat every 2-3 weeks as adults (& I haven't researched this, I'm taking your word for it), then I agree, it might be time to lengthen the 
time between his meals to more like 2 weeks- if not now, then in the near future.   It's nice to see how well he's doing with handling too- pretty fellow. :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (08-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

> If you know that these eat every 2-3 weeks as adults (& I haven't researched this, I'm taking your word for it), then I agree, it might be time to lengthen the 
> time between his meals to more like 2 weeks- if not now, then in the near future.   It's nice to see how well he's doing with handling too- pretty fellow.


Some breeders feed every other week from a young age. 

I will see what carpet keepers here say, but I think he’s ready for every two weeks. Plus, everyone in that stack of tanks eats every two weeks now anyway. Feliz, Figment, and Yafe are in that stack along with Toref. 

I wanted to bulk him up as he was behind from being ill, but he seems well caught up. 

He’s a real gem. Handsome and gentle and a great eater.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

> Some breeders feed every other week from a young age. 
> 
> I will see what carpet keepers here say, but I think hes ready for every two weeks. Plus, everyone in that stack of tanks eats every two weeks now anyway. Feliz, Figment, and Yafe are in that stack along with Toref. 
> 
> I wanted to bulk him up as he was behind from being ill, but he seems well caught up. 
> 
> Hes a real gem. Handsome and gentle and a great eater.


I started feeding my BredlI every two weeks. He turned a year old at the end of July. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-22-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe is looking great Dave. I love his backstory too. He's really starting to bulk up now. I feed my carpets every 7 days for the first year. Every 10-14 days the 2nd year, and every 2-4 weeks as adults. They eat even less frequently (every 4-6 weeks) during the winter.

----------

_dakski_ (08-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I started feeding my BredlI every two weeks. He turned a year old at the end of July. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Yafe is looking great Dave. I love his backstory too. He's really starting to bulk up now. I feed my carpets every 7 days for the first year. Every 10-14 days the 2nd year, and every 2-4 weeks as adults. They eat even less frequently (every 4-6 weeks) during the winter.


Thank you both. 

I'll start every other week with him now. When his growth slows, I'll probably move to every 3 weeks. 

Thank you again!

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe needed a cage cleaning and spent some time with Dad today. He's really doing wonderfully.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Got some pictures of Yafe "hanging around." He's really looking good. The light in there is blueish and throws off his colors, but you can still see he looks solid.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave, them lights bring out his yellow markings against his white 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is well over 300G now. He weighed 335G today after leaving some urine, but will probably be a little less after another present soon. He's looking and acting great and is really calming down with handling. Not that he had far to go, but he seems much more comfortable and confident when out. His movements are calmer and if he gets spooked (sometimes just bumping into me), it's a quick spook and then back to being inquisitive and calm. 

Here's a video of him hanging on me and a few pictures.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe had a great shed and is looking dapper. It's so great to see him thriving with everything he's been through.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019)

----------


## dakski

I was able to get a dry weight on Yafe yesterday. He's 365G. He's really doing great! I couldn't be happier.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I was able to get a dry weight on Yafe yesterday. He's 365G. He's really doing great! I couldn't be happier.


He's looking great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yafe, you've come a long ways, baby!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe "hanging around." He continues to thrive. I talked with Don Soderberg from South Mountain Reptiles, who bred Solana, and he loves Yafe's success story. He calls him something different every time I talk with him. Last time, he was "Ghost Snake." This time, he said he had a "soft spot for the resurrected python."

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-24-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-24-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe continues to thrive. 

*This cannot be* *comfortable?!?!

*

*​Yafe with his proud Papa!

*

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-30-2019),_Reinz_ (10-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Snakes make up their own minds about "comfort", lol... that's better than the ones I've seen curled upside down under their substrate.   :Very Happy: 
Snakes are just like kids...there's only so much you can teach 'em...the rest they just make up on their own to drive us crazy!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_dakski_ (10-30-2019),_Reinz_ (10-30-2019)

----------


## dakski

Had Yafe out tonight and decided to try out my new iPhone's camera. He's looking good and the camera seems pretty darn good for a phone.

He left some urine and urate and weighed in at 385G, but he's due to drop something more substantial soon. So I'll get a better weight then. In the meantime, he's definitely thickening up.

His yellows are whites are getting super intense as he grows and as the whites and yellows get more clearly defined. He's still maintaining that awesome orange/pinkish color on his head and on his neck. Look very handsome Yafe!*



Hello! Have you seen my heat pits lately?

*

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Soooo I know nothing about Carpet Pythons but I may have the chance to get s hatchling Albino one ...

In an nutshell whats the experience like ?

Ive had Burms , Retics , Kings , Garters , Corns , Royals , Pine snakes and Rat snakes ..,

Are Carpets like any of the above !

Max size ?

Temperament ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## dakski

> Soooo I know nothing about Carpet Pythons but I may have the chance to get s hatchling Albino one ...
> 
> In an nutshell whats the experience like ?
> 
> Ive had Burms , Retics , Kings , Garters , Corns , Royals , Pine snakes and Rat snakes ..,
> 
> Are Carpets like any of the above !
> 
> Max size ?
> ...


They can be pretty nippy as babies and juveniles, but usually outgrow that. Yafe has been pretty docile since day 1, but will hiss at me from time to time when I go to pick him up. He's never struck and is pretty cool once picked up. I have him hook trained. 

He's my first and only carpet, so I can only comment on him. However, he is a little shy and can spook himself bumping into things when handled, similar to my BP, but he is more curious and active. In terms of activeness being handled he's somewhere between a boa and a corn snake. Curious and active, but not squirmy. 

Size depends on the locale and species. He is an Irian Jaya (IJ) and Darwin hybrid. Both are the smallest species of carpet. Expect 5-6 feet max and you can see the build. Sturdy, but not hefty like a boa or Burmese python.

He's a great eater and only refuses in shed (I wouldn't normally offer in shed, but sometimes it's difficult to tell with him). 

A few basics for Carpet Pythons. 

1. You should provide height and floor space as well as a perch or perches. Yafe will probably be 5-6FT and he has a 4X2X1.5' (122cm long X 61cm deep X 46cm high) with two perches at different heights front and back. He can also utilize his hides and does. I was told, given that he spends most of his time on his perches, a 3X2X1.5' would have been okay, but I have already had a 4X2' tower going up.  

2. They are great display snakes, especially in the evenings, sometimes during the day as well. He's often out on his perches, but he does utilize his hides often and especially during the day. 

3. Get them on rats young. I've heard they can be difficult to switch from mice to rats. It was not an issue with Yafe, but I think it's worse the older they get. 

4. Temp and humidity are really important as they are more prone to RI's than other pythons. Yafe got one when his shipment was delayed by 14 hours. Took 2 months and a lot of money and work to cure him. I've heard similar things from other people who have acquired Carpets. Even if conditions are good, stress can cause them if conditions aren't perfect. 

Depends on species, but I keep Yafe's hot spot on his perch around 91-92F and the floor below about 90-91F (adult carpets can handle 92-93F pretty easily). His tank goes from that range on the hot side down to 79-80F on the cool side. He uses all of that space deepening on digestion and thermoregulation. 

Humidity is always over 50-55%. I keep it about 60-65% most of the time, but in the winter, it can drop a little. I raise it in shed and if he show any signs of breathing issues, I up temps a degree and raise humidity into the 65-70% range. Since he beat the RI, that's only happened once, and he was in shed, so probably an overreaction. I am not trying to scare you about RI's, but since he's had one already, he's probably more susceptible. 



Since we cured his RI, he's really been a dream. He's beautiful, he eats like clockwork, and is very docile. He is out and about more than my other snakes and I don't have to cover his acrylic doors like the boas to avoid food strikes at them  :Smile: . 

I enjoy handling him and he will be a very manageable size. That's a win win. If he had the active nature he does and was going to be much bigger, that would be a lot of work. 

I don't shy away from larger snakes, but my boas are so chill, it almost doesn't matter. With him, although I've never had one, I imagine he's more like a retic. 

Let me know if you have any more questions.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2019),Zincubus (11-02-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Soooo I know nothing about Carpet Pythons but I may have the chance to get s hatchling Albino one ...
> 
> In an nutshell whats the experience like ?
> 
> Ive had Burms , Retics , Kings , Garters , Corns , Royals , Pine snakes and Rat snakes ..,
> 
> Are Carpets like any of the above !
> 
> Max size ?
> ...


Carpets are the best! They're my favorite snake species. I think every keeper needs at least one carpet in their collection. Temperament is an individual thing but all of mine are really chill. I do hook train them because they're pretty food driven but none of mine are defensive or bitey. They're active and inquisitive during handling, but not flighty, which is fun to me. They're beautiful and they make really good display snakes. They're also pretty hardy and easy to care for imo. I keep mine with a hot spot of 86-90 and don't worry about ambient temps or humidity. My ambient temps in summer are usually around 80. My winter time ambient temps have dropped into the upper 60s at night and they'll still be off their hot spots. They're usually great eaters but I have a couple that will go off food during winter or breeding season. Most are gonna max out between 5-7 ft which makes them a very manageable medium sized snake. You can't go wrong with a carpet.

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2019),Zincubus (11-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Carpets are the best! They're my favorite snake species. I think every keeper needs at least one carpet in their collection. Temperament is an individual thing but all of mine are really chill. I do hook train them because they're pretty food driven but none of mine are defensive or bitey. They're active and inquisitive during handling, but not flighty, which is fun to me. They're beautiful and they make really good display snakes. They're also pretty hardy and easy to care for imo. I keep mine with a hot spot of 86-90 and don't worry about ambient temps or humidity. My ambient temps in summer are usually around 80. My winter time ambient temps have dropped into the upper 60s at night and they'll still be off their hot spots. They're usually great eaters but I have a couple that will go off food during winter or breeding season. Most are gonna max out between 5-7 ft which makes them a very manageable medium sized snake. You can't go wrong with a carpet.


Thanks EL-Ziggy. 

EL-Ziggy has seniority here when it comes to Carpets. 

I know what keeps Yafe happy and healthy, but I am also gun shy because he literally showed up with an RI. He was also 105G and a year old or so and probably more vulnerable than an older Carpet. I am also probably more careful with his setup than any of my other snakes now. 

After my Boas, he is my favorite to handle and as he grows he continues to chill more and more.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-02-2019),Zincubus (11-02-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Thanks EL-Ziggy. 
> 
> EL-Ziggy has seniority here when it comes to Carpets. 
> 
> I know what keeps Yafe happy and healthy, but I am also gun shy because he literally showed up with an RI. He was also 105G and a year old or so and probably more vulnerable than an older Carpet. I am also probably more careful with his setup than any of my other snakes now. 
> 
> After my Boas, he is my favorite to handle and as he grows he continues to chill more and more.


Thanks Dave. I'm definitely no expert.  We keep our carpets very similarly. I might let mine get a little cooler.  Yafe, and all your critters, have a pretty sweet setup over there. They're relaxing at their reptile resort 😀. My crew has to tough it out. It's boot camp time!! I'm dropping their temps and cutting back on their food for the next few months. 
I also have to agree with you about boas. They're my favorite snakes to handle too. I still consider myself a carpet guy but them boas are really special too. Super chill but eat like zombies. If I had gotten into them sooner I'd definitely have more of them.

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Growing and Growing. He's over 380G after one meal and two waste dumps in the past 2 weeks. Really getting bright and handsome as well as thicker and sturdier. 

Here's Yafe with his Grandma, my mother. He moves a little quick for her, but has been chilling out more and more. She's a big fan of the boas, and that's hard to argue as they are super chill. However, she's warming up to Yafe.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-21-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-22-2019),Gio (12-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Growing and Growing. He's over 380G after one meal and two waste dumps in the past 2 weeks. Really getting bright and handsome as well as thicker and sturdier. 
> 
> Here's Yafe with his Grandma, my mother. He moves a little quick for her, but has been chilling out more and more. She's a big fan of the boas, and that's hard to argue as they are super chill. However, she's warming up to Yafe.


He's a great colour, and looking great dave
that's the good thing about the boas, they generally chill and are a liitle more calm and collected when moving about 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing incredibly well. He's thickening up and getting strong. He's also calming down a ton as I handle him more. He's quite calm and doesn't hiss most of the time I go to pick him up now, but I don't sweat it if/when he does. 

I am so happy with his progress and his health. He eats like a pig, hasn't made a bad breathing sound in a while, and keeps putting on solid weight and growing. His also active, but docile. I think I've said it before, but somewhere between a Boa and a Corn Snake. He really likes to hold on though, much more like a boa. 

Here's a video of me holding him today.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_Dianne_ (11-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-22-2019),Gio (12-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's a very pretty fellow, but you deserve SO much credit for getting him healthy after he arrived so ill.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2019),_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

> He's a very pretty fellow, but you deserve SO much credit for getting him healthy after he arrived so ill.


Thanks Bogertophis! That means so much to both me, and to Katie. We are so happy he's doing great! Almost 400G now! That versus a sickly 110G when we got him. 

Had him out today and got a few pictures. He pounded a weaned rat this past Sunday. He was a little hiss machine when I went to take him out, which is unusual of late, but not out of the realm of possibility either  :Smile: . He never strikes, and was fine once picked up. I probably woke him up or something. Either way, good to know he calms down quickly and becomes really chill once picked up. I am pleased with his progress.

----------

Gio (12-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-28-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe chilling and checking me out as I put his fresh water back. 

The LED light in his tank makes him look bright and blueish, but it's still cool to see him peeking. 

Considering he is an aggressive feeder, he's chill about having his water bowl moved in and out while he's perched and is too happy to bother me. I won't do that with the boas  :Smile: .

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-02-2019),Gio (12-02-2019),_Kam_ (12-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-02-2019)

----------


## Gio

He's looking really good!

----------

_dakski_ (12-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe was 385G dry yesterday and gobbled down a weaned rat last night. I know CP's can handle big meals, but I am not rushing him. 40G or so weaned are allowing for a little slower growth right now, but that's fine. Better that then rush him. 

He still hisses sometimes when I got o pick him up, and rub him with the hook, but is getting really good about being handled. He's really calming down in that way.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe was in rare form today. A few hisses, then darting all around, and just seemed high strung. Between the hook calming him down and using the handle and my hand to gently get him out, it was an ordeal. Normally, I would have let him be, but he had made a mess and the tank needed attention. 

I also need to work with him more. End of year is a busy time for me work wise, family wise, etc. and I've probably only been taking him out 1-2 times a week. I really aim for 3 with my BI's and Yafe. 1-2 for my BP and corns. 

Anyway, once out and about, he calmed down quickly. 

I was wondering if something in the weather is changing. Solana (corn) really didn't want to come out tonight either (and her tank had to be cleaned as well) and that's super unusual for her. She is usually easy. 

In any event, Yafe is looking good and about 395G. He's really getting some girth and he's such a handsome fellow.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-27-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-09-2020),_Gocntry_ (12-27-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

It's rough when our snakes act up all at once, lol.  Yafe is getting a more "mature" look to him...next thing you know, he'll be asking for the car keys.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (12-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking fantastic dave, love how coils on his pole  like a  gtp 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-27-2019)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing great and over 400G now. I took Behira to the vet the other day and the vet was pleased to see how much growth Yafe put on and how well he is doing (I didn't bring him, but explained and showed pictures). 

He's a hisser when coming out, but a sweetie once out and has never struck, even in cage, hissing and all. He's getting big.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking fantastic, but don't tell him, he'll get all conceited.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He's looking great and growing well Dave. You're right about CPs being able to take down larger meals but I appreciate your slightly slower, yet steady, feeding and growth method. I've learned that a lot of their food intake for the first 2 years go towards growth, so I tend to feed pretty liberally those first 2 years, but after that I dial them back quite a bit.

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2020)

----------


## dakski

I was pretty sure Yafe was going to shed, but it's hard to tell 100% with him because of his colors and eye color. Either way, he had been hissy and I heard a few puffs when I took him out the other day. I was hoping it was shed related and/or he was just unhappy about being handled when about to shed. 

I upped humidity for the past 5 days, and sure enough, perfect shed last night. He's looking great and more importantly, sounds perfect again. He was a joy when I handled him today and even let me take some pictures  :Smile: . He is a little more high strung than most of my other snakes, and I guess I have to get used to that. He will definitely act out more (active and jumpy) when in shed or not wanting to be handled. 

He's definitely growing, but I didn't get a weight in as he only left me some urine and urate.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-21-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-21-2020),Gio (01-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2020)

----------


## Gio

Keep up the good work with that one.

Beautiful colors and pattern!

----------

_dakski_ (01-21-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is due to eat tonight, as he skipped last week while in shed. He's eating a weaned rat every 2 weeks currently. I think pretty soon I will up him to small rats, not yet. 

I weighed him totally dry today he's 405G! He looks great and is back to his calm(ish) self after having been grumpy while in shed. Not aggressive or anything, just grumpy. 

I remember tiny, 105G Yafe, who arrived sick with a brutal RI after fed ex lost him, and now look at vibrant and getting hefty Yafe at a healthy and happy, almost 4X that weight! He's also at least 4FT long now. 

Katie and I couldn't be happier with how well he is doing!

Here are a few pics of me and Yafe. Don't mind my wet shirt, I had just cleaned everyones water bowls!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-27-2020),Gio (01-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

You guys look great together!

Good pictures, thanks for posting.

----------

_dakski_ (01-26-2020)

----------


## dakski

> You guys look great together!
> 
> Good pictures, thanks for posting.


Thank you Gio! 

It's wonderful to see how well he is doing now. He's really thriving. That versus when we got him and didn't even know if he'd make it. WOW. So gratifying.

----------


## Bogertophis

He's got you to thank, I know that for sure.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (01-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's got you to thank, I know that for sure.


I appreciate that. I was determined and dedicated. However, two good vets, Katie who gave injections, and a willing participant (Yafe) who put up with injections and nebulizers, etc. all helped. 

It also helped that I had a spare couple grand! Sick animals get expensive in a hurry. I do not want to go down that road again, although we will see RE Behira. I barely knew Yafe and did everything I could for him. I adore Behira and that's making this even more difficult. However, I am not sure her condition is as dire. 

I say the above, RE the money, not to brag or anything, believe me, I would have rather spent the money elsewhere, but it's important, IMO, especially when you have a collection, to stay on top of care and deal with animals that do become sick quickly and efficiently. 

Yes, Yafe was quarantined, and no one else was at risk. However, these are all living creatures and taking them on means doing whatever we can (within reason) for them. 

I am not telling anyone what to do, and it's a balance. Who expects to spend $2K on a new $2k snake?!?! Who has that kind of money put aside? My point is that I was lucky I was able to do that, but everyone should consider that, and do their best to care for their animals. No judgement.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-27-2020)

----------


## ClarinetPhoenix

I've been a silent lurker of your thread(s) tbh. Been reading and lurking and learning more about how to care and handle Mosaic, I especially work with her on hook training based off the things I've read by you. She's a little feisty so I have had to use my hook to make sure I don't get tagged when I gotta get in the cage. She seems to be in food mode 50% of the time.

Your Yafe is about the same age as my Mosaic, a striped Coastal, who I bought as baby in the summer of 2018(wow, its been almost two years already), its interesting to see the similarities in size and growth rate at this time. She's roughly the same weight and length as your Yafe.

He's a beautiful boy, and I can definitely see him putting on that girth and length and I'm glad you have such a calm boy and glad he is doing so well after all the ordeals you had to go through. 
You too also inspired me on Boas with your thread on Behira.

Just felt like leaving a word today. Back to lurking.  :Razz:

----------

_dakski_ (01-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> I've been a silent lurker of your thread(s) tbh. Been reading and lurking and learning more about how to care and handle Mosaic, I especially work with her on hook training based off the things I've read by you. She's a little feisty so I have had to use my hook to make sure I don't get tagged when I gotta get in the cage. She seems to be in food mode 50% of the time.
> 
> Your Yafe is about the same age as my Mosaic, a striped Coastal, who I bought as baby in the summer of 2018(wow, its been almost two years already), its interesting to see the similarities in size and growth rate at this time. She's roughly the same weight and length as your Yafe.
> 
> He's a beautiful boy, and I can definitely see him putting on that girth and length and I'm glad you have such a calm boy and glad he is doing so well after all the ordeals you had to go through. 
> You too also inspired me on Boas with your thread on Behira.
> 
> Just felt like leaving a word today. Back to lurking.


Awwwww. Thank you so much. 

Mosaic is a beauty and I am so glad you got into Boas. Rowan is a looker too!

I think Mosaic will get quite a bit bigger than Yafe will, but it's cool they are on similar growth trajectories. 

The hook works great once they get accustomed to it and know what it means - NO FOOD! Having said that, I remove all my bigger snakes and food oriented snakes when I do maintenance in tank. I find that reduces the risk of a bite. Mosaic seems calmer once out, is that correct?

It was a roller coaster ride with Yafe in the beginning, but it's paid off. He's really is an awesome snake and not only is he pretty calm, but he's my only real display snake. He loves being on his perches and checking out what's going on around him. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed on Behira, but I am (cautiously) optimistic. I love that she helped inspire you to get a Boa. That's awesome. 

Thank you again and I'll continue to keep everyone in the loop. You do the same with your crew!

----------


## Bogertophis

Perhaps Behira needs a pep talk from Yafe?  I mean, it's only fair to warn her that you'll stop at nothing to make her healthy.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Perhaps Behira needs a pep talk from Yafe?  I mean, it's only fair to warn her that you'll stop at nothing to make her healthy.


Thank you. You are 100% correct! I can be very determined when I got my mind set on something.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-27-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Well, we're ALL pulling for you & Behira too...not to mention that as a "community" we'd love to better understand this phenomenon, though there could easily be 
more than one cause.

----------

_dakski_ (01-27-2020)

----------


## ClarinetPhoenix

> Awwwww. Thank you so much. 
> 
> Mosaic is a beauty and I am so glad you got into Boas. Rowan is a looker too!
> 
> I think Mosaic will get quite a bit bigger than Yafe will, but it's cool they are on similar growth trajectories. 
> 
> The hook works great once they get accustomed to it and know what it means - NO FOOD! Having said that, I remove all my bigger snakes and food oriented snakes when I do maintenance in tank. I find that reduces the risk of a bite. Mosaic seems calmer once out, is that correct?
> 
> It was a roller coaster ride with Yafe in the beginning, but it's paid off. He's really is an awesome snake and not only is he pretty calm, but he's my only real display snake. He loves being on his perches and checking out what's going on around him. 
> ...


Sorry it took me so long to respond. Been busy.
Mosaic too is also my display snake, I did not expect her to spend so much time on her branches when she got older. But man every time I go to check in on everyone she's out just chillin, its awesome.
Yes she also is a great deal calmer outside her cage. I mostly am just practicing good cage habits with Mosaic while she is small because she HAS tagged me in food response and I am well aware the size she may obtain someday, I don't really need to be tagged by a head and teeth as big as my hand down the road.
She's quite honestly fine once I get the message across that its not feeding time.
Based on your question I'm thinking you're suggesting I have a tub set aside to hold my larger girls during cage maintenance?

----------

_dakski_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Sorry it took me so long to respond. Been busy.
> Mosaic too is also my display snake, I did not expect her to spend so much time on her branches when she got older. But man every time I go to check in on everyone she's out just chillin, its awesome.
> Yes she also is a great deal calmer outside her cage. I mostly am just practicing good cage habits with Mosaic while she is small because she HAS tagged me in food response and I am well aware the size she may obtain someday, I don't really need to be tagged by a head and teeth as big as my hand down the road.
> She's quite honestly fine once I get the message across that its not feeding time.
> Based on your question I'm thinking you're suggesting I have a tub set aside to hold my larger girls during cage maintenance?



Regarding a tub/holding container, yes. I put all my large and strong food response animals in a separate container when I do cage maintenance. No reason to ask for trouble and going in there with hook = getting picked up and if no hook, FOOD!

This eliminates confusion. 

Keep working with Mosaic and doing the above will help. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Regarding a tub/holding container, yes. I put all my large and strong food response animals in a separate container when I do cage maintenance. No reason to ask for trouble and going in there with hook = getting picked up and if no hook, FOOD!
> 
> This eliminates confusion. 
> 
> Keep working with Mosaic and doing the above will help. Good luck and keep us posted.


I too have to hold or move a couple of my critters to do any cage maintenance. Occasionally I'll get lucky and can change their water without having to remove those animals. I use the hook, and they know they're not getting fed, but they're still pretty defensive inside their enclosures. It's a pain in the neck sometimes but I guess it comes with the territory. The things we do. Must be love.

----------

_dakski_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe left some waste the other day, and dry, weighed 425G! He's really growing. I am very happy. 

He's still a little hisser most of the time I tap him with the hook, but he's all hiss and no bite. He's really calm now when out. Active, but very calm. 

Nice to see my boy growing up happy and HEALTHY!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-18-2020)

----------


## dakski

Spending more time with Yafe and he's really gotten quite calm and docile. He's growing, has vibrant coloring, eats like a pig, and I couldn't be happier. 

I am so happy with how well he's doing (beating a dead horse, I know) and amazed at that fact given how sick he was when we received him. 

Got some good pics of him today.

----------

aurum (02-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-27-2020),Gio (02-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe is on fire Dave! Those colors are really popping!

----------

_dakski_ (02-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe is on fire Dave! Those colors are really popping!


Thanks EL-Ziggy. He got much brighter when healthy, but since he passed about 400G and shed has really lit up. He's blinding. Cannot wait to see him at size. He's probably a good 4- 4 1/2 feet now, but another foot and some thickness will add a lot of weight. 

He is IJ/Darwin, so nothing like your carpets, but he will be impressive non the less.

----------


## Gio

> Spending more time with Yafe and he's really gotten quite calm and docile. He's growing, has vibrant coloring, eats like a pig, and I couldn't be happier. 
> 
> I am so happy with how well he's doing (beating a dead horse, I know) and amazed at that fact given how sick he was when we received him. 
> 
> Got some good pics of him today.


Thats a good looking carpet right there!

Beautiful colors.

----------

_dakski_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Iove how bright he is dave, really filling out too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Iove how bright he is dave, really filling out too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. 

Like Behira has lately, he's loosing that "baby" head too as its getting more pronounced. 

I love my boas and they are cute as heck, but you've gotta love those heat pits too!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing great. 

I cleaned his tank tonight and spent some time with him. He's getting thicker and still so incredibly rich in coloring.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-16-2020),Gio (04-06-2020),_Reinz_ (03-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-16-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe's colors are getting stunning in both vibrance and contrast. He's getting more oranges and richer yellows and even some pink. 

It's too cold to take him outside and the basement (where the reptile area is) doesn't allow the camera to do him justice. However, just holding him up to the window today, his color blew my mind. 

I also find videos do a good job on the iPhone of getting good color representation, although not perfect. So, see below a video (short) as well as some pictures of Miracle Snake.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-06-2020),Gio (04-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe was heavily looking for food yesterday (feeding day) and for a few days prior. 

He nailed his weaned rat.

He's about 440G +/- and I don't think I want to give him a small rat yet. 

I am feeding every 2 weeks. Should I feed more frequently, wait it out and feed small rats when he can handle them, or just keep things as is?

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe hung out with dad today and we got a selfie. Not the best picture, but I held still at least!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-23-2020),Gio (04-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-26-2020),vivi (04-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed the other day and is looking amazing and vibrant! Cannot get good pictures in the basement, but soon, I will get outside pictures. 

He's really growing. I weighed him dry today and he's 490G. He's still eating weaned rats, but I might get him on (smaller) small rats pretty soon. 

He's still a little hissy when I pick him up, but a sweetheart after and is all "hiss" and zero bite.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),Gio (04-23-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-24-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe is looking as handsome as ever Dave. At 490g he can easily eat a small rat. If/when you're out of weaners I wouldn't buy any more of that size.

----------

_dakski_ (04-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Yafe shed the other day and is looking amazing and vibrant! Cannot get good pictures in the basement, but soon, I will get outside pictures. 
> 
> He's really growing. I weighed him dry today and he's 490G. He's still eating weaned rats, but I might get him on (smaller) small rats pretty soon. 
> 
> He's still a little hissy when I pick him up, but a sweetheart after and is all "hiss" and zero bite.


Looking great with those blue lights on in the background.
Very impressive looking animal and I look forward to the updates.

----------

_dakski_ (04-23-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe is looking as handsome as ever Dave. At 490g he can easily eat a small rat. If/when you're out of weaners I wouldn't buy any more of that size.


Thank you EL-Ziggy! I'll just start feeding small rats. I have a bunch. Feliz will be on them soon and Shayna eats them now. 




> Looking great with those blue lights on in the background.
> Very impressive looking animal and I look forward to the updates.


Thanks Gio! He's a great snake.

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Beautiful carpet! I am thinking about getting a carpet as my next snake but I still have to do all my research.

----------

_dakski_ (04-24-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got some pictures of Yafe today with the good camera. I think these are the best representation of his colors yet. Still not perfect, and some glare from the flash, but overall, good.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's truly looking GREAT!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's truly looking GREAT!





> Looking great dave 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you both!

It's so good to see him so vibrant, healthy, and growing big. I know you both followed his troubles when I got him and he had the RI. It's really gratifying to see him doing this well. 

He's still a little hisser when I go to pick him up, but really is a dream now when being held.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## dakski

On Monday night, Yafe devoured his first small rat! It was on the smaller side, but either way, he had zero problems with it. He went to his warm spot, digested, and now, Wednesday night, is out hunting again!

I am so pleased with how well he is doing. I imagine he's going to have another growth spurt now that he's on small rats.

----------

aurum (05-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...He's still a little hisser when I go to pick him up, but really is a dream now when being held.


He's a teenager...you have to expect some sass-back!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (05-05-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's a teenager...you have to expect some sass-back!


Yeah, it's all good. He's really an awesome animal. 

I just sent pictures to his breeder and he was so happy with how well he's doing. 

He's so vibrant now being healthy and happy and as he gets bigger, some of the more subtle oranges and peaches will start to come out more and be more visible in pictures.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-05-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's come a very long way, all thanks to YOU.   :Snake:

----------


## dakski

> He's come a very long way, all thanks to YOU.


Thank you!

Don't forget Katie. She gave the injections!

I love my collection; all my animals mean a lot to me. However, Yafe has a special place in my heart having nursed him back to health. I don't talk about it much, but I am very proud of what Katie and I did saving him and then keeping him healthy and happy. He has a long and happy life ahead of him with us. I hope it's filled with health and happiness and delicious rats!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-05-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yes, of course, it was thanks to BOTH of you.  But I was answering YOUR post, & I just didn't want to imply you were a split-personality either?   :ROFL:

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Thank you!
> 
> Don't forget Katie. She gave the injections!
> 
> I love my collection; all my animals mean a lot to me. However, Yafe has a special place in my heart having nursed him back to health. I don't talk about it much, but I am very proud of what Katie and I did saving him and then keeping him healthy and happy. He has a long and happy life ahead of him with us. I hope it's filled with health and happiness and delicious rats!


Lots and lots a delicous rats!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_dakski_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Yes, of course, it was thanks to BOTH of you.  But I was answering YOUR post, & I just didn't want to imply you were a split-personality either?


Split personality? That's crazy! Dave, isn't that crazy? Yes, David, it is!

Oh, I guess that's multiple personalities. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. 

Most people think I am crazy just because I have so many reptiles and don't even worry about split or multiple personalities. 

Leave it to the reptile crew to call me crazy!  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got pics today of Yafe with me. He seems to be growing in real time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Lookin good Dave and Yafe!  :Cool:

----------

_dakski_ (05-06-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

I agree with Ziggy, you boys are looking good.  :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe hit 500G dry! He's doing awesome. Really mellowing out too. Doesn't even hiss too much anymore when I go to pick him up. 

He's looking dapper if I do say so myself.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-13-2020),Gio (05-12-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-13-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's getting SO BIG!  I love his bright colors too, Yafe's a very handsome felloe!  Nice that he's learning to mellow out too, lol...

----------

_dakski_ (05-12-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Very nice!  :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (05-12-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Most people think I am crazy just because I have so many reptiles and don't even worry about split or multiple personalities. 
> 
> Leave it to the reptile crew to call me crazy!


More like "it takes one to know one"!  :ROFL:   No room to talk, I have 19 snakes.  Of course, 3 of them were total surprises & not exactly my doing, but you (& you) are not alone!

----------

_dakski_ (05-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-13-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Yafe hit 500G dry! He's doing awesome. Really mellowing out too. Doesn't even hiss too much anymore when I go to pick him up. 
> 
> He's looking dapper if I do say so myself.


Looks good Dave!

They grow and grow so you'll eventually have a pretty long glow stick there!

----------

_dakski_ (05-12-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yafe looking awesome dave, his colours are really popping 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-13-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

What a lucky boy, that Yafe! I remember his RI struggle and your love and care for him. LOOK A HIM NOW  :Bowdown:

----------

_dakski_ (05-13-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Got pics today of Yafe with me. He seems to be growing in real time.





Looking good!  And Yafe is too!!

Glad he's doing so well!! 500 grams is a nice milestone, and he looks fantastic!!!!

----------

_dakski_ (05-13-2020)

----------


## dakski

Outside pictures! Put sunglasses on!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2020),christineho (05-28-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

515G dry and counting! Looking good big fella'. He's also getting really chill when I handle him now. Seems about 450-475G he mellowed out and extra level, or so it seems.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-27-2020),Gio (05-27-2020),_Reinz_ (05-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Gio

He's beautiful!
Keep up the good work!

----------

_dakski_ (05-27-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

He's looking good my friend.
 What size rat is he eating?

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He's looking amazing! The amount of color is amazing! Always love getting updates on him... or any of you animals for that matter.

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's looking good my friend.
>  What size rat is he eating?


Thank you! He's on small rats every other week now. He has zero issues with them. 




> He's looking amazing! The amount of color is amazing! Always love getting updates on him... or any of you animals for that matter.


Thank you! I really lucked out with Yafe color wise; he's incredible. 

Thank you for following along! I am always happy when people appreciate my posts, especially when it's just me posting about my animals. I try to be informative, but really, I am just a happy and proud papa!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Thank you for following along! I am always happy when people appreciate my posts, especially when it's just me posting about my animals. I try to be informative, but really, I am just a happy and proud papa!


I always find your info very useful. I would be a very proud papa if I had a collection like yours!

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

> Thank you! He's on small rats every other week now. He has zero issues with them.


Thank you, dakski. My Bredli is eating small rats also, I think is time to bump him up.

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Yafe looks OUTSTANDING!! 

Great job with him, Dave!!!!

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Glad that little and growing beauty is chilling out for ya!

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe looks OUTSTANDING!! 
> 
> Great job with him, Dave!!!!


Thank you, brother. Yeah, he's a looker, but we are really starting to bond now and that's awesome. 




> Glad that little and growing beauty is chilling out for ya!


It's relative, as he's never struck at me or anything like that. Even when small and sick with his RI, when he didn't even know me yet, he was pretty chill. I just think with size comes confidence and he's coming into his own now. It's really fun to see him mature and be healthy and calm down some more. 

Katie told me today how happy she is that he's doing so well. I had Feliz (BC) out today and she loves his looks, but said she thinks Yafe is even a little more handsome. A lot of competition in this house though. I just think it rocks to be bonding with such a cool critter, with looks to boot, and my only display snake!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-28-2020)

----------


## Mariahan

Can someone teach me

----------


## dakski

Yafe is looking good and continuing to be really chill when out.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's really putting on some size now, eh?   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's really putting on some size now, eh?


Oh yeah, he seems to grow every feeding now that he's on small rats!

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow!  :Surprised:  He's getting big fast! His color also seems just a bright as when he first arrived if not brighter!

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Wow!  He's getting big fast! His color also seems just a bright as when he first arrived if not brighter!


Much brighter and more vibrant. 

Sick snakes generally dont look as good as healthy snakes. Still, amazing his color is this bright as he ages.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Much brighter and more vibrant. 
> 
> Sick snakes generally dont look as good as healthy snakes. Still, amazing his color is this bright as he ages.


True I didnt think of that. Well at least he is glowing with health and color now!

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

Getting BIGGER!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2020),Gio (06-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yafe is getting Yuge!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Getting BIGGER!


Purple/blue with an albino makes for a sweet photo session.

I like what I see!

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Purple/blue with an albino makes for a sweet photo session.


That's exactly what I was thinking. 

Yafe looks great and he is definitely getting "Yuge"!

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Can Yafe really be growing this fast? He's thickening up like crazy, or so it seems, since he's been on small rats (about 2 months now).

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-01-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Can Yafe really be growing this fast? He's thickening up like crazy, or so it seems, since he's been on small rats (about 2 months now).


He's looking fantastic dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-17-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's looking fantastic dave 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich! He's come a long way!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2020)

----------


## dakski

I think Yafe is going into shed again. He's staying in his hide and not coming out. I'll check to see if he's in "blue" in the next day or two, but humidity is spot on and I expect a good shed either way. He doesn't like being bothered in shed, so I generally leave him alone. 

I'll definitely post pictures post shed, assuming that's the case. So hard to tell with the albinos'!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-30-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

I can't wait!

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed but it's pouring out so I only got some inside pictures, for now. He's grown every time I take him out. He's looking sharp.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-30-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-30-2020),Gio (06-30-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-30-2020),_Reinz_ (06-30-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-01-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good Yafe!

----------

_dakski_ (06-30-2020)

----------


## Gio

He's looking great there, with very nice coloring after the shed.

----------

_dakski_ (06-30-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Stunning!

----------

_dakski_ (07-01-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Yafe looks great, he's wearing the growth spurt well.

----------

_dakski_ (07-01-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got a few more pics of Yafe today. Had him out to clean his cage. He's looking so bright!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-03-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Yafe is looking good and growing like a weed! You must be so proud dave.

----------

_dakski_ (07-02-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe just hit 600G dry! WOW! He's growing like a weed on the small rats every two weeks. 

Still likes to hiss sometimes when I go to pick him up but he's all hiss and no bite. He's a dream when out now. Calm, cool, and curious.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a cool snake and an amazing colour too dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-05-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing awesome. I had him out for a bit today and he looks electric! He is so bright and vibrant! I'll try to get some pics outside again soon.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2020),Gio (07-26-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-24-2020)

----------


## dakski

Outside pictures!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-27-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2020),Gio (07-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-26-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

That natural light really makes his colours pop dave
He looks awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

He looks great and he's putting on some good size now.

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

The sunshine looks great on Yafe!!

----------

_dakski_ (07-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> That natural light really makes his colours pop dave
> He looks awsome 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you Rich! He does look amazing in the natural light. Not that he doesn't look good inside either though!




> He looks great and he's putting on some good size now.


Thank you Gio. Yeah, he's really sizing up quickly now. 




> The sunshine looks great on Yafe!!


I think you mean Yafe looks great on the sunshine!  :Smile: .

Thank you Craig. He really is an awesome snake all around.

----------


## dakski

Yafe's doing awesome. He's well over 600G now and gobbling down small rats every two weeks.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-14-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's pretty well out of the woods.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (08-13-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He looks awsome dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> He looks awsome dave 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Yeah he does! He yawned yesterday and I saw his teeth though, a little intimidating. Good thing he is calm as can be. Remember, he's semi-arboreal, but  more arboreal than say, a boa. He can and will happily catch animals flying or running by and pull them into the tree.




> He's pretty well out of the woods.


Yeah Bogertophis, he's doing amazing. Eats like a pig, growing, and calm as can be. He moves more than a BP, or even a boa, when being held, but he's gentle and deliberate now. He's kind of a cross between a corn snake and boa in terms of movement when held. 

He trusts me a lot now and will wrap around me and explore the area with half his body will his tail end holds on to me arm. He's a cool critter. 

I am so happy we are talking about it, his health, now almost two years after I got him, in such a positive way! It could have ended very differently for my little miracle snake (well not so little anymore).

----------


## dakski

Katie told me tonight she cannot believe how well Yafe is doing and that he is even alive! She did not think we would be able to save him. I cannot believe it's been almost two years since we got him, sick, and barely 110G. Now he's healthy as a horse and well over 600G!

It's awesome how well he is doing and what a good guy he is.

----------

_Caitlin_ (08-30-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-30-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-29-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-29-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome stuff, Dave!!!!!

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-30-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed and left me some presents. I will get pics of him soon, but in the meantime, he's doing great and weighs, dry, 650G now! He's growing like a weed and didn't eat (as scheduled) last week because he was about to shed. 

He's incredibly vibrant color wise and active as can be. Katie held him today and again said how amazing it is that he's ALIVE and doing so well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Yafe is living testament to your dedication as a keeper and carpet pythons durability as captives. Cheers bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_dakski_ (09-11-2020),_Reinz_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Yafe is living testament to your dedication as a keeper and carpet pythons durability as captives. Cheers bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well said! 


Great job, Dave!!! Yafe is definitely lucky to have gone to the right home.  :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Yafe is living testament to your dedication as a keeper and carpet pythons durability as captives. Cheers bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Very well said! 
> 
> 
> Great job, Dave!!! Yafe is definitely lucky to have gone to the right home.



Thank you both!

I did what I could and what I would have done for any of my animals. Having said that, I appreciate the kind words. He's really an awesome guy and I am glad to have him - and have him healthy and happy. 

Pics coming soon.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Post shed pictures, as promised. Indoor and with the iPhone, but darn, he is still blinding!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Katie took some pics of me and Yafe while I had him out while cleaning and getting fresh water etc. He's doing awesome and this gives a better idea of his size now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He sure has turned out great...good thing he nabbed you for an owner...you don't give up.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He sure has turned out great...good thing he nabbed you for an owner...you don't give up.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really looking awsome Dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe may be bright yellow, but like the rest of the family, he bleeds BLUE! I think Yafe is going to have a much better year than the NY Giants. 

Either way, he looks good on the blue and red contrast of the Giants colors.

----------

_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_Reinz_ (09-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-21-2020)

----------


## 67temp

He's looking good!

----------

_dakski_ (09-23-2020)

----------


## Dianne

Its been a while since I came through here (life got busy). So glad to see Yafe is doing so well, and getting big.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (09-25-2020)

----------


## dakski

Took some pics outside with Yafe today (thank you to my mom for holding him). His oranges and peach coloring really comes out outside, even though it was cloudy. He's stunning and full of contrast, not just yellow and white.

----------

Gio (09-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-28-2020),JobForARetic (09-30-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-28-2020)

----------


## Gio

Nice shots for size perspective!
That's a healthy looking animal.

----------

_dakski_ (09-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-29-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Nice shots for size perspective!
> That's a healthy looking animal.


Thank you Gio! I appreciate it.

----------


## JobForARetic

Beautiful.

----------

_dakski_ (09-30-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is now 705G dry! He's really getting some size on him. I will stick to small rats every other week for a bit, at least until his growth slows significantly.

----------

Gio (10-05-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe's starting to fill out and and get really sturdy looking now. He's also filling out his 4X2' much more than he was before. 

Looking good Yafe!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's becoming quite the "model"!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## dakski

Wow, what a difference two years makes, huh?

Yafe at the size we got him, about 110G (but healed from his Fed Ex lost package RI mishap). 






Yafe in his current tank at about 130G



And of course this month at 700G+.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-10-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe with my niece Meghan. She's 9.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-11-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Ha, he really "shows up" on dark colors.   :Very Happy:   Really nice size to handle too.

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Ha, he really "shows up" on dark colors.    Really nice size to handle too.



Yeah, he pops all right!

Nice size for now, he's still got some growing to do! Of course, Meghan is growing too.

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow! He's getting big fast! Those colors really pop!

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looked good today and I love the way his tail is all curled up in these pics.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-17-2020),Gio (11-05-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is looking good and becoming really calm and docile when handled. He's really a dream. 

Below is a video (some pictures below that) of me handling him and talking about how great CP's can be when handled. I think they do get a bad rap especially because they can be nippy as babies. I got Yafe at a year old, sick as a dog with and RI, and he never once has struck at me. He's hissed plenty, but is all bluff. Through injections, and nebulization, and gaining strength and getting used to new tanks, etc. He's never shown any defensiveness.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2020),Gio (11-05-2020)

----------


## dakski

I wait............................

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2020),Gio (11-05-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Yafe is looking good and becoming really calm and docile when handled. He's really a dream. 
> 
> Below is a video (some pictures below that) of me handling him and talking about how great CP's can be when handled. I think they do get a bad rap especially because they can be nippy as babies. I got Yafe at a year old, sick as a dog with and RI, and he never once has struck at me. He's hissed plenty, but is all bluff. Through injections, and nebulization, and gaining strength and getting used to new tanks, etc. He's never shown any defensiveness.


Size is coming on.

Looking good.

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

Thanks Gio!

Yeah, he's getting some real size to him. I expect him to thicken up a bit but not get too much longer given he's IJ/Darwin.

----------


## dakski

Yafe is now 765G dry!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-17-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He's getting huge!

----------

_dakski_ (11-18-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing great! Had him out today for some fun and pics.

----------

_67temp_ (12-04-2020),aurum (12-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-04-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-04-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe at about 800G (795G dry to be exact). He's doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),Gio (02-06-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-06-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-05-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

I can't believe how much brighter his yellow is than adult albinos in the species I have seen. I've admired carpets for a while, but never seen an albino adult somehow. What a handsome guy!

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Has he been lifting weights?  He's getting positively beefy!   :Very Happy:   This noodle has come a long way!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## dakski

> I can't believe how much brighter his yellow is than adult albinos in the species I have seen. I've admired carpets for a while, but never seen an albino adult somehow. What a handsome guy!


He still has a little growing to do, but his yellows are very deep and rich. He was much more orange and peach colored when he was younger, but although more yellow, the richness is still there. There is still some remnants of the orange coloring on his head and neck area.

----------

_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## Gio

Nice looking snake.

Really good size too.

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## dakski

Growing boy! He loves his perches!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-09-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## dakski

> Looking great! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you JM!

He's got personality to match. He's really a great guy. He has his huffy moments, when I touch him with the hook and then my hand to get him out, but he gets over those quick. He's never struck at me, or shown any aggression, especially once out of his tank. I really lucked out - he's a dream. 

Saw him yawn the other day and I am sure that even at 800G, he could do some damage with those curved daggers! Good thing most carpet pythons grow out of the bitey phase, and according to the breeder, he never really had one. Loved his oranges and asked for the best eater/nicest snake combo. He was over a year when I got him and the breeder had handled him a little bit, but still.

He also developed that massive RI within 24 hours of having him (Fedex lost him for a day in the cold). Katie and were worried that once he felt better, he might be a little more aggressive, but not at all. Stayed a sweetie and never held against us the injections and nebulizer treatments, etc. What a mensch. He eats great, but is calm as can be. Just what we wanted. 

Handsome fellow too. Katie said tonight that she cannot believe how handsome and stunning he is. He's grown so much and was so sick after we got him, she really cannot believe what a success story he is. She's really pretty indifferent with the reptiles, especially the snakes, and the bigger they are, the less interested she is. She's not afraid, just not her thing. So that comment coming from her was huge, not to mention, she GAVE him the injections. I held, she injected. 

Couldn't be happier with how Yafe has turned out. Hoping for many more years with this great CP!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## dakski

I had Yafe out for a bit today. He's looking great and really has become quite calm and chill when being handled. I'll have to post pics another time as I didn't get any today. 

He's digesting even larger small rats quickly now. They are only about 10% of his body weight and CP's can easily take 15% + with correct temps. 

I need a recent weight, but he was 795G dry two (65-80G rats ago). I'll probably move to medium rats soon.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-01-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-02-2021),_nikkubus_ (03-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-02-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Pics are nice but not essential...we know you're not neglecting him, lol.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (03-01-2021)

----------


## dakski

840G dry! Yafe is looking amazing and chill as can be. He's really a treat to handle now.

Still a great eater (except in shed) and great display snake. He's often out on his perches and after the lights goes out tends to "cruise."

Here are some great pictures of my miracle snake.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-15-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-08-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-15-2021),Gio (03-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2021),Maximus (03-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-08-2021)

----------


## Gio

Excellent. 
Looking good.

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe had zero issues with a 90G medium rat tonight. I am sure he could take larger, but this is the biggest rat he's had yet. Assuming everything goes well, which I anticipate, I won't be as careful about picking out a (smaller) medium next time.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-15-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-15-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-14-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looks bigger every time I see him. Let him digest for a few days and had him out. He's looking good. Getting that adult looking/meaty head and getting longer. He's proportionally thicker than he used to be, but still looking lean and ready to climb!

I did have a scare today. He's getting bigger and he was climbing on my neck and right by my ear and he let out a puff as he exerted himself to pull up my back. Almost had a heart attack. Haven't heard a peep from him, aside from his loving hisses when I go to pick him up sometimes, since we beat the RI. Didn't hear it again and he looks great and just downed a medium rat. I am sure he is fine. My bigger snakes, like Behira, do it all the time. I just am not used to hearing him do it. 

Here are two pictures of him going back into his tank all stretched out.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-20-2021),aurum (03-20-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-20-2021),Gio (03-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm sure he didn't mean to worry you with that exhale!   :Snake:   He looks absolutely wonderful too.

----------

_dakski_ (03-20-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave.
It always makes me panic and keep trying to listen again for that noise. But of course thankfully rarely happens again, fingers crossed. 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-20-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed almost perfectly. He had about 2mm on his tail tip that a quick soak and gently rubbing got off right away. 

He's looking amazing. So rich in color and the iPhone camera doesn't do justice the peachy oranges around his neck and head.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-29-2021),aurum (03-29-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-29-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-29-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking fantastic dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-29-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looking good!   :Eyepopping:

----------

_dakski_ (03-29-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe downing a 100G/medium rat like it's nothing.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-30-2021)

----------


## dakski

Weighing in at 905G, it's YAFE!!!!!!!!

He is growing like a weed on the medium rats. He's really filling in and looks so happy and vibrant (has for a while).

----------

_Alicia_ (04-11-2021),aurum (04-11-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-11-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

He sure does!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking awsome dave
His yellows look so bright

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looking ready for food. He had a medium rat a week ago, so he'll have to wait until this weekend. He's been growing like crazy on the medium rats, but still looks lean and fit. He's doing great, but I haven't weighed him in a few meals. He's well over 900G now. He's come a long way!

For reference. That's a 4X2X1.5' tank he's in. He's over 5FT now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-28-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed today and is looking both sharp and big! He seems to grow from every meal right now. 

I will get pictures ASAP, but had a lot to do today (with reptiles and other) and it was 98F here in CT today. So no outside pics. Those are the best.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-07-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-07-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is looking sharp! He's also getting big!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-19-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's so lucky to have a buddy like you, David.  This looks like "pay-backs" to me- :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (06-09-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe continues to do amazing! He's a great CP and a great snake all around.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-19-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Yafe continues to do amazing! He's a great CP and a great snake all around.


Awsome colour and markings  on yafe

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe is really starting to stretch out now Dave. His colors look amazing too.

----------

_dakski_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe had a good shed last night. He also left me some presents. Dry, he's now 980G! 

He's still happily eating medium rats. Lately it's been every 3 weeks because of the basement issues, but I hope soon he'll be back to every two weeks. He doesn't seem any worse for the wear and his colors are popping!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-12-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-12-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think a little more distance now & then between meals doesn't hurt a thing, & might actually help our snakes so they don't pack on excess weight with their cushy captive lifestyles.  Yafe sure couldn't ask for a more attentive keeper anyway.   :Cool:   Glad to hear that all is well with your snakes- I know you've been worried & have a lot to deal with.

----------

_dakski_ (08-12-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is doing great. Katie held him today and he looks awesome, as does Katie, who seems happy, even holding a wiggly CP! He's not too bad, but definitely moves more than the Boas. He's very curious and active. Part of what I love about him. He does calm down pretty quickly and was chilling on Katie's shoulders after a little bit. He's getting some real size to him - girth and he's getting longer for sure.

----------

_Alicia_ (09-03-2021),*Bogertophis* (08-29-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-29-2021),Gio (08-29-2021),_Gocntry_ (08-29-2021),_nikkubus_ (08-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-29-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

They're both looking great-  I'm not at all surprised that Katie has warmed up to your awesome snakes- I think it was inevitable.   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (08-29-2021),_nikkubus_ (08-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-29-2021)

----------


## dakski

> They're both looking great-  I'm not at all surprised that Katie has warmed up to your awesome snakes- I think it was inevitable.


That makes one of us! Katie's still a little hot and cold with them sometimes, but she's generally very good with them. 

She held everyone today as the basement is a mess and I had to clean and change water bowls etc. Of course, we are organizing and the "holding container" is being used for storage of reptile supplies while we reorganize this week. 

Either way, I am always happy when the love of my life spends time with the critters. 

In Katie's defense, it's a lot, 11 reptiles, and she worries about me when I am not feeling well (which has been often) and I worry about taking care of them properly. She wants them to be a positive for me, which they are overwhelmingly are.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-29-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> That makes one of us! Katie's still a little hot and cold with them sometimes, but she's generally very good with them...


Well it sure doesn't show in your pictures, anyway.   :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (08-29-2021)

----------


## dakski

Some pics of Yafe climbing on his perches after we had some quality time. He's GROWING!

----------

_Alicia_ (09-03-2021),*Bogertophis* (09-02-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (09-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

His yellow is so pure & bright!  And he sure IS growing!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe hit 1,045G dry today. Below are some pics of me holding him and one with him stuffed with a medium rat from a week or so ago. 

He's doing amazing. I cannot believe this guy is doing so well! It makes me so proud. Considering what he went through and that fed ex lost him and he came with a horrible RI at 105G! What a success story! I couldn't be happier with him. He's really an awesome snake and hasn't given so much as a hiccup since then.

----------

AutumnVanilla (09-24-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2021),_Spicey_ (12-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's gorgeous & HUGE now!  And you worked a miracle on him, you have every right to brag after getting him back to healthy.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (09-24-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe in his 4X2X1.5' Boaphille. He's getting big.

Still a sweetie and still handsome as can be.

----------

AutumnVanilla (10-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (10-07-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe just shed. He's looking dapper. Such a bright and vibrant and handsome guy. 

He had a tiny bit of stuck shed on his tail that I got off with a quick soak. However, didn't want to stress him out too much so put him back. I did some pics once he was settled in his tank again.

----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2021),*Bogertophis* (12-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-09-2021),_jmcrook_ (12-07-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (12-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

His yellow is so vibrant!   :Cool:

----------

_dakski_ (12-07-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Wow such an amazing contrast to him 
He's awsome Dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-08-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yafe looks awesome Dave and hes getting big too!

----------

_dakski_ (12-09-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe left a mess for me to clean up today so I had him out and cleaned his tank. I didn't get pictures today, as neither me or Katie are feeling super, and Wednesday the contractors are back so he will be in my office for a bit, with everyone else, in storage containers. 

He seems bigger every time I see him these days. He's also bright bright bright!

I also want to say how blessed I am that from day one (and day one after not being sick anymore) he's been a total saint! He's really quite gentle and sweet. He's a great eater, healthy as a horse now, and still chill and calm as can be. Great combo. I do have him hook trained, but still, what a charming guy!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-13-2021),_jmcrook_ (12-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-14-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Number1:  snake-dad!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (12-13-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looking big and bright on his perches!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (12-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking huge!  You sure it's the same snake?   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (12-22-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is looking awesome. He made a mess in his tank so I took him out for some play time. He's looking incredibly bright and handsome, per usual. 

The pictures of him in his tank are from before I took him out. I cleaned the tank after. 

I haven't weighed him in a bit, but he's well over 1kg and pushing 6FT. Still a gentle guy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-16-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-17-2022),Gio (01-19-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-16-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-16-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-16-2022)

----------


## dakski

I weighed Yafe dry today. He's up to 1,160G and doing great. I also kind of measured him. Picture below is him spread out across his Boaphile which is 4FT wide. His head is almost touching the back of the tank and he's not straight and the depth of the tank is 2FT. 

The breeder guessed he would be about 5.5-6FT, but he still seems to be growing a bit. We will see. Glad I went with the 4X2' vs. the 3X2' tank to give him a little more room. The other snakes in his stack appreciate it as well (Solana, Figment, and Shayna). 

I am just so glad he's doing so incredibly well and is a happy healthy snake!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-19-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-19-2022),Gio (01-19-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I hate to remind you, but snakes grow their whole lives...they just slow down when they're older.  And he's not even very old yet...he's what? about 5 years old?  Remember how so many kids outgrow (get taller than) their parents?   :Wink:   If it makes you feel any better, I thought my FL rat snakes would stay about 6' too, but that was a foot ago.  :ROFL: Snakes don't listen to us, evah...

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-31-2022),_dakski_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## Gio

My late Jewel had a big growth spurt late in life. 
From 2019-2021 she grew quite a bit.

I have no idea if this was an individual trait, or if it happens with carpets more so than other species. 

I don't consider a 9-10 year old snake "old" so seeing growth wouldn't surprise me. Seeing that your animal is only 5 years, I would expect more growth.

I never weigh my animals but when I can get them on the deck rail and they stretch out I will try to measure them.

That is a good looking snake!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-19-2022),_dakski_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## dakski

> I hate to remind you, but snakes grow their whole lives...they just slow down when they're older.  And he's not even very old yet...he's what? about 5 years old?  Remember how so many kids outgrow (get taller than) their parents?    If it makes you feel any better, I thought my FL rat snakes would stay about 6' too, but that was a foot ago. Snakes don't listen to us, evah...


He's 4 1/2 years old now. Also, if I wasn't clear, I am fine if he gets bigger, I am just a little surprised at how big he is already. Yeah, grow their whole lives. I am prepared. 

Thank you as always, Boger. 




> My late Jewel had a big growth spurt late in life. 
> From 2019-2021 she grew quite a bit.
> 
> I have no idea if this was an individual trait, or if it happens with carpets more so than other species. 
> 
> I don't consider a 9-10 year old snake "old" so seeing growth wouldn't surprise me. Seeing that your animal is only 5 years, I would expect more growth.
> 
> I never weigh my animals but when I can get them on the deck rail and they stretch out I will try to measure them.
> 
> That is a good looking snake!


Yeah, definitely expecting more growth. How much, I have no idea. However, we will see for sure. 

Thank you on how handsome he is. He's a very impressive animal and we both appreciate the compliment.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm thinking that if he's this big & still so young, he might be going for a record size?   :Very Happy:   We'll see, eh?

----------

_dakski_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## dakski

My mother with Yafe, and a little sneak peek of the basement, which is almost done.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-23-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-24-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is getting bigger and as of today, I will be taking note of how long his reach/strike is  :Smile: . Nothing happened, so don't get excited. I've just never seen him strike as far and fast as he did today to nail his medium rat. He was about a foot away on the ground and struck that distance plus about a foot up to get the rat as I was putting the tongs into his enclosure. BAM, POW, COIL! I wasn't fully expecting it as usually I get it closer to him before he strikes, not that he hesitates much. He was on this one in a hurry. 

Again, nothing exciting to report as he went straight after the rat and had zero interest in me. I am just impressed with his new range.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sounds like he got your attention, lol.  Usually snakes can strike a little over half their body length, so it doesn't sound to me like he did anywhere near his "max" yet-  :Wink:   But he "made you look!"

----------

_dakski_ (01-25-2022)

----------


## dakski

What a handsome snake you are Yafe!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-31-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-31-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2022),_WrongPython_ (03-31-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That YELLOW is almost blinding!   :Cool:   You know what?  No one on this planet could have done any better with this snake than you have.  He's amazing!

----------

_dakski_ (03-31-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-31-2022)

----------


## dakski

> That YELLOW is almost blinding!    You know what?  No one on this planet could have done any better with this snake than you have.  He's amazing!


Boger, 

As someone who has seen what Katie and I, and Yafe, went through when we first got him, and sees how healthy and vibrant he is now, I really appreciate that. 

I think many people who have the means and desire could have saved Yafe, but I am really happy he ended up with us. Good fortune for all!

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-31-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Yep, Bog you are absolutely correct about the growth rate of snakes. They grow throughout their lives slowing ever so slightly as they age. Its known as  indeterminate growth.                                                             


 :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2022)

----------


## dakski

Here are some pics of Yafe. He's still growing a little, but I am not sure how much. He's easily 6ft now and I imagine he will thicken up but not get much longer. The breeder guessed he wouldn't be more than 6ft. We will see. Still a cool guy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-04-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-05-2022),Gio (06-05-2022),_Homebody_ (06-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That deep golden yellow is amazing!  Don't worry, he's not done growing either.   :ROFL:  Keep in mind that many breeders underestimate the ultimate size of their snakes -just a bit- so they don't turn off someone that doesn't want an enormous snake.  They know that once the snake is "family" that it won't matter as much. They also know that you can't hold them to it when they "guess"/"estimate" the ultimate size.   :Wink:   You only got him in 2018, right?  He's YOUNG yet.  (sorry, don't mean to burst your bubble, lol)

----------

_Homebody_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## dakski

Its fine if he gets bigger. Hes a chill guy and I have plenty of food because of two BIs and a dwarf BC. So its not like Ill have to order food just for him. 

I am glad I went with the 4x2 and not a 3x2 though. The other snakes in the stack arent complaining either.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2022),_Homebody_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Here are some pics of Yafe. He's still growing a little, but I am not sure how much. He's easily 6ft now and I imagine he will thicken up but not get much longer. The breeder guessed he wouldn't be more than 6ft. We will see. Still a cool guy.


How old?

My late coastal grew a ton after 6 years old. She would have been 9 this month.

You may see another foot of growth in the next year or two.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2022),_dakski_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> How old?
> 
> My late coastal grew a ton after 6 years old. She would have been 9 this month.
> 
> You may see another foot of growth in the next year or two.


He only got Yafe in 2018-   :Very Happy:   I'd say easily another foot & a half, for sure, in coming years.  Likely more, ultimately, & depending on a long lifespan, wouldn't you?   :Cool: 

I just read a source that says they're known to get up to 14 feet!?   :Surprised:   LOL -I knew there was a reason I never looked into carpet pythons very far...

----------

_Homebody_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

*Re: Yafe - Male Albino Carpet Python*


 Originally Posted by *dakski* 
Great news! Katie/SunshineWalker and I decided on another addition.

Below are pictures from the breeder of Yafe, our new, about 1 1/4 year old Irian Jaya and Darwin Hybrid Albino (Het Granite) Carpet Python (his birthday is June 2nd, 2017)! ....


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :Wink:   Oops, I didn't go back far enough to find Yafe's age- Happy (barely-belated) hatch-day, Yafe!  :Very Happy:   Now 5....   :Fest:

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2022),_Homebody_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## dakski

> He only got Yafe in 2018-    I'd say easily another foot & a half, for sure, in coming years.  Likely more, ultimately, & depending on a long lifespan, wouldn't you?  
> 
> I just read a source that says they're known to get up to 14 feet!?    LOL -I knew there was a reason I never looked into carpet pythons very far...


He is a hybrid of Irian Jaya and Darwin, the two smallest carpet python species. They usually don't get as big as other carpet species and usually not more than 6+ feet. We will see. I'll keep feeding him and we will see where he ends up. Again, happy I got a bigger tank than was recommended.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2022),_Homebody_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> I just read a source that says they're known to get up to 14 feet!?    LOL -I knew there was a reason I never looked into carpet pythons very far...


B- Im not sure Id trust that information source. Typically the largest carpets are gonna top out at 10 max and those are very rare. Most large adults are only between 6-8. My largest carpets are about 7.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2022),_dakski_ (06-05-2022),_Homebody_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> B- Im not sure Id trust that information source. Typically the largest carpets are gonna top out at 10 max and those are very rare. Most large adults are only between 6-8. My largest carpets are about 7.


Oh good.  I know many "answers" online are aimed at the most "impressive stats".   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   But still, if Yafe is 6' at only 5 years of age, I'd expect him to put on some more growth.

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2022)

----------


## dakski

A few more shots of Yafe!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-18-2022),_Homebody_ (06-09-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed today. He looks amazing and bright. Here are some pics of him with his proud papa and one of him curled up.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-18-2022),_Homebody_ (06-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

His color is just amazing!

----------

_dakski_ (06-19-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> His color is just amazing!


Yeah.  So bright!  :Cool:

----------

_dakski_ (06-19-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> His color is just amazing!


Do you expect Yafe's color to fade?  I understand that a lot of snakes are bright as youngsters but their colors fade as they age.

----------


## dakski

> Do you expect Yafe's color to fade?  I understand that a lot of snakes are bright as youngsters but their colors fade as they age.


I am not sure. Shayna, my BP, faded a little with age, but not too much. I know it can happen with BP's, but I don't know how that works with Carpets. So far, he definitely isn't fading. He's still super bright and yellow. He lost most of the orange/peach tones he had on his body and face and neck, although there is still a little around his face and neck. I imagine breeding has something to do with it as well. I've seen Darwin Albino carpets who are young and to nearly as bright as Yafe. I am not sure if the IJ cross helps the yellows be more intense or not, as they are not too common that I've seen (IJ/Darwin Hybrids). I do not believe there is an IJ albino that's been found, and that's one of the reasons they cross them with Darwins. 

I hope he stays bright and intense, but will love him the same either way.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-19-2022),_Homebody_ (06-20-2022),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is still on medium rats, but growing nicely. I will keep on those every two weeks for a bit now. 

He's now 1,330G dry and looks healthy and seems happy. That works for me.

----------

_Homebody_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is an awesome display snake. I don't know how he's comfortable in some of his weird positions, like the one below, but he seems happy enough.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-02-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-03-2022),_Homebody_ (07-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

He looks comfortable to me- maybe because I'm used to seeing my rat snakes in similar positions using their branches as furniture.  Long slender snakes have to learn the art of casually draping oneself... :Cool:

----------

_dakski_ (07-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

> He looks comfortable to me- maybe because I'm used to seeing my rat snakes in similar positions using their branches as furniture.  Long slender snakes have to learn the art of casually draping oneself...


I hear you. It's not the draping so much, it's how he has his head turned to the side and his tail barely holding on, etc. He's often in positions like this and I often find it amusing!

----------


## Snagrio

Maybe it's like how one would stretch their legs out from the couch far enough so that most of the legs are suspended in the air aside from the feet on a table or ottoman. "Stretched out relaxation" I guess you could call it.

----------

_dakski_ (07-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

I cleaned Yafe's tank tonight and changed his water. When I put him back, he was still wrapped around my arm, but happily drank. 

I love when the snakes have developed enough trust with me that they are willing to be vulnerable and drink while still attached to me. Solana does it sometimes and so has Behira. They have to be thirsty are the right time, but also trust me, which is key. I also have to manage to get my phone out of my pocket quick enough and without spooking them to take a picture!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2022),_Homebody_ (07-22-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yafe  looking awsome dave,.  His colours and contrast are great. 

I hate it when they get spooked by fumbling for your phone, why is it always in the wrong pocket too

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2022)

----------


## dakski

Got some good shots of Yafe when I went to take him out and when I put him back. He was pretty active tonight and climbed all over me too. He's such a handsome guy, and so calm and gentle too. 

Again, that's a 4X2X1.5' Boaphile he's in.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2022),_Homebody_ (08-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

My sister Ally with Yafe. She even fed him, Jeff (BI), Solana (corn), and Shayna (BP).

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2022),_Homebody_ (08-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

If those were my brat-snakes, they'd probably be ducking into the holes in those pants- :ROFL:

----------

_dakski_ (08-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looking dapper this evening.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-17-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-16-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yafes colour and markings are outstanding  

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## dakski

Caught Yafe shedding tonight. Just starting to peel back from his head. I'll post more pics soon and after he's done shedding.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-07-2022),_Homebody_ (09-09-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

He looks scandalized, like you just caught him coming out of the shower with his plastic cap on  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-09-2022),_dakski_ (09-09-2022)

----------


## dakski

> He looks scandalized, like you just caught him coming out of the shower with his plastic cap on


LOL. Yeah he seemed more focused on shedding, and the misting I gave him, then what I was doing. 

I knew he was going into shed and have been misting. It really seems to help him with the tip of the tail and getting a complete shed. It maintains about 60-65% on average this time of year in his enclosure, but a little extra seems to help, or at least not hurt, in shed. The boas seem less picky, but I do the same for them, and Shayna the BP as well. I am just extra thorough with Yafe given what he's been through, the last thing he needs is any issues shedding or getting shed stuck, especially around his face. 

Incidentally, the corn snakes appreciate the misting too. I do not keep it nearly as humid in their tanks, but again, tip of the tail issues, and scaleless snake issues with Solana, means misting = good in shed.

----------


## dakski

Yafe had a perfect shed. He weighs in at about 1.5kg dry now. 

Here are some pics of him post shed.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-10-2022),Gio (10-04-2022),_Homebody_ (09-10-2022)

----------


## dakski

1,510G dry! Yafe is doing great. 


0

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-07-2022),Gio (10-04-2022),_Homebody_ (10-04-2022),_WrongPython_ (10-04-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe looking good, and BIGGER! He's really thickening up. 

Here are some pics with him and his proud papa. 

FYI - his color in the first picture, near the light, the blinding yellow, is his true color. White and screaming yellow. The other pics, were he looks faded at parts, is just lighting. He's a stunner.

----------

Animallover3541 (11-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (11-07-2022),Gio (11-08-2022),_Homebody_ (11-08-2022)

----------


## Gio

He looks great.

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2022)

----------


## Animallover3541

What a pretty snake!  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe shed last night. He's over 1.6kg and doing great. 

I am still feeding a medium rat every 2 weeks and he should be close to full grown. So, I think I want to stay with that. He could take a large, but he looks fit and healthy now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-30-2022),_Homebody_ (11-30-2022),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I wouldn't feed him large rats either- he's well-fed & healthy on mediums, so "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is about 1.7kg now. He's looking long and strong!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-08-2022),_Homebody_ (12-08-2022),_Kam_ (12-20-2022)

----------


## dakski

My sister Ally is visiting for holidays. Here she is with Yafe.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2022),_Homebody_ (12-18-2022),_Kam_ (12-20-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Was she surprised at how much Yafe has grown ?

----------

_dakski_ (12-18-2022)

----------


## dakski

> Was she surprised at how much Yafe has grown ?


Yes. However, she wasnt intimidated by Yafe. She was a little nervous with Behira at first. I held her for a minute before she would and then she was fine. Yafe she was basically fine with the second he came out.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2022)

----------


## dakski

A few more pics from today.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-20-2022),_Homebody_ (12-20-2022),_Kam_ (12-20-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks like you're getting everyone trained!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (12-20-2022)

----------


## Kam

Looking great as always...

----------

_dakski_ (12-20-2022)

----------


## dakski

More of Yafe and Ally.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2022),_Homebody_ (12-25-2022)

----------


## dakski

Yafe took a nice drink tonight when I put him back after cleaning his tank. 

Love catching snakes drinking.

----------

BlueOrleans1290 (01-06-2023),*Bogertophis* (01-06-2023),_Homebody_ (01-06-2023)

----------

